# Anyone having medicated FET in June?



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello

I had been lurking in the May thread, however my treatment only really got going on 31 May when AF arrived, so wondered if there might be anyone who I could share the journey with?  Started Primolut tablets on 31st for 5 days and Burserelin injections started yesterday.  First scan booked for 10 June.  So far, so good! 

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles

I've also been wondering where best to lurk and felt that the ladies on the May thread were a bit ahead so here I am! I actually start the preparation phase tomorrow after injecting with Buserilin for three weeks (ouch!). My second scan (to see if the lining's thickened enough) is on the 14th June, and hopefully FET on the 18th June!

All the best with your treatment - it all seems to take forevever doesn't it!

Babsxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Babs! 

Yes I thought the same as most of the ladies on the May thread are already well underway.  It does take forever doesn't it, but hopefully will be worth it in the end   

Is your next stage tablets? 

All the best to you too xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi!

Can I join you? I started buserilin today and am having my first scan on Monday. FET will hopefully be w/c 21 June. 
I haven't been online for a while but started injecting today and now it all seems very real! 

Good luck to both of you with your cycles!

Lorna XX


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Lorna, welcome, it sounds like we at both at a similar stage in this crazy rollercoaster! 

I feel strangely chilled at this stage, I'm sure once the scans start all the old feelings will come flooding back!  I booked an appointment last night to have acupuncture at the end of next week.  Never tried this before so am a bit apprehensive.  Have you tried anything like that?  

Good luck to you too!

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles and Lorna  

good to get in touch with other people going through this!

It's weird, for the most part I've also felt a lot more relaxed than when I did the IVF (when I was a neurotic jelly) and I'm just waiting for the nerves to kick in again.... I think before I knew I was going to struggle to develop follicles so every scan was a difficult make or break thing for me.  This time, there isn't that pressure, although I might be eating my words if my next scan doesn't show a good thickening.  As you say, it's a crazy rollercoaster!!!  

Pickles, I tried acupuncture during my first and second cycles and although I didn't get pregnant on those cycles, I would swear by it for general relaxation/calming etc. It feels a bit strange at first, a bit like little electric shocks, but then I felt a feeling of calmness come over me and it lasted for a good few days.  Also, it was fantastic for very bad menstrual pain - she put the needles in various places over my tummy and it worked (I have to admit I was sceptical at first but I was impressed). 

I started taking the Progynova tablets yesterday, it would have been great to have been able to stop the injections now but no - more jabbing for 13 days... my thighs look like I've been nipped! When I have IVF I had the short protocol (because of my age and high FSH) and didn't need to down reg. first, I missed out on the joy of these lovely 36 injections......!

Good luck to both of you next week when you have your scans - is it the one to check whether you've down regged ok? And good luck Pickles with your acupuncture!

Best wishes
Babsxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello to both of you,

Glad you are both keeping calm, I am trying to remain calm but am panicking a bit now injections have started.  Feel so tired today too - not sure if that is anything to do with it?

My scan on Monday is to check down reg. I potentially only have one more scan the follwing wed and then transfer the follwing week all being well. 

Pickles - I too am thinking about acupuncture. Let us know how it goes! Today I started eating brazil nuts as a friend of mine swears they helped her! 

Babs  - poor you with all the injections! It makes me feel a bit sick doing it tbh, be glad when I don't have to anymore!

Lorna x


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Lorna & Babs, it's a lovely sunny day here in Kent, I hope you are both enjoying the sunshine too.

Babs - Thanks for the info on acupuncture.  I am still a little unsure & trying to decide whether to have it or not.  The lady said they would normally prefer to start the treatment before I started by medication, but assured me it is not too late.  I am a bit sceptical about some of these alternative treatments and at £35 a time (is that the going rate?) I am wondering if it is worth it.  But like most of us, you are willing to try anything if it helps boost your chances!  I have tried reflexology before and found that very relaxing, so wondering whether to go back to that instead.  

I think the scan next week is to check the down regging and like Lorna think if all goes well I will have one more scan before ET (hopefully!) 

Lorna - I also have a supply of brazil nuts and am also having a small glass of pineapple juice a day as I understand this all helps with thickening the lining! Good luck with your scan on Monday, let us know how it goes. 

Enjoy the weekend xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Lorna and Pickles  

It's been a lovely sunny day up here in Preston too - grand!

Pickles, I honestly don't know about acupuncture for fertility, whether there's any real evidence for it or not, the lady who I saw (about £25.00 per go) said that it helped blood flow to the womb, but I can't said it did or not.  If it's relaxation you need, I think it's good, but if there's anything else that does that too, why not......... I had reflexology years ago specifically for relaxation and to boost my energy and it definitely did the trick too!

Can I ask you both, when I started the Buserilin injections I had a terrible headache for a week which gradually settled down.  Now I've started taking the Progynova it's started again, been really bad today.  Have you found the same? I'm also feeling pretty tired but that could be too much work!  

I hadn't heard of the brazil nuts and pineapple juice - how much are you supposed to have a day - I'll give it a go (although I'll have to hold my nose for the juice!  )

Take care,
Babsxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Morning Lorna & Babs   

Babs,  It seems that a small handful of brazil nuts and a small glass of pineapple juice each day can help the lining.  I am not sure if you are supposed to continue with both after ET or not, however there is a lady on the May thread who has just got a BFP following FET mentioned she continued with the brazil nuts. Seems like it's worth a try.....even if you have to hold your nose for the juice! lol

I remember having the odd headache last cycle and also had one the other night, but nothing more than that.  I am also really tired all the time, but like you, it could be work as I started a new job 2 weeks ago, so think that has been a shock to my system! 

Lorna, I hope you are well. Good luck for tomorrow's scan. 

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles and Lorna  

Will be raiding the supermarker tomorrow for some brazil nuts and pineapple juice!

I'm trying to drink more squash too, just in case the headaches are to do with being a bit dehydrated (you never know) and looking forward to getting to bed tonight, as still really tired.  Pickles, sounds like you've got a lot on at the moment with this and your new job!! I work for two employers (both in the NHS) and to be honest it's more tiring than working for the same one, as all the time you're having to switch your brain between the two - something I could have done ten years ago but the brain cells have now failed me!!

Lorna, I've got everything crossed for tomorrow's scan - hopefully all is as it should be and it'll be all systems go soon!

Anyway, my bed is calling me (as well as a trashy magazine, shameful  ),

take care,
Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hi ladies, don't suppose anyone is having the oestrogen patches? i've read through and it doesn't seem so... i'm just looking for a bit of advice on them really. I've read in several places of girlies having issues getting the glue marks off them when they are removed but i'm having the opposite problem when they keep peeling off and i'm worried i'm not getting the right dose    
I'm having my Day 11 lining scan on 14th too Babs, so fingers crossed we are both ready for ET later in the week


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

Hi girlies xx i,m new to this web site so bare with me xx Thursday 10th will be my 4th et this one a FET xx I,ve had 2 fresh and 1 frozen BFN on all occasions xx I've never had to use any drugs when having FET my periods are regular but i find it still really stessfull as i have quite a bit to travel to the hospital. today was my 13th blood test and thankfully i'm ready xx so if my little embys survive the thaw i,ll be in thursday morning x so i off to the shops for nuts and pineapple juice all we can do is try xx never give up. we,ll all get there some day xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome Marthah!

Good to see a few of us getting together this month!  

Sorry I can't help with the patches issue - I'm taking Progynova tablets instead of patches but it might be worth giving the clinic a ring as I guess they may come off under your clothes and you don't know they've gone walkies.....

For the first time I'm getting nervous (I was anxious all the way through the IVF cycles), maybe it's because it's less than a week before the final scan  .  It's definitely starting to feel real now.

ME and my DH were discussing the issue of single embryo transfer vs putting them both back in. We were thinking of single, so that we had the option of a second go, but I don't know whether that's a good idea as it may reduce the chances??  Would be grateful to know your thoughts, Pickles, Lorna and Marthah.....  One thing that's keeping us focussed is tha fact that we've agreed that if neither of our embryos make it, we'll move onto to egg donation (via the egg share route).  Having that as an option is really helpful as this is the last chance I'll get to have a brother or sister for Mia who's genetically mine, and whilst I know I'll be really upset about that (struggline to come to terms with being menopausal), there's the chance that egg donation will work for us.......  

Anyway, enough navel gazing from me, good luck everyone, let's hope June is a good month!

love Babsxxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome Carolyn  

you posted as I was typing, so wanted to say hello!  Just a quick post as my jab's due in a sec. (slave to the needle), but wanted to wish you lots of luck for Thursday, will have everything crossed for you.

Like you, I'm checking out the pineapple juice   and brazil nuts!

take care,
Babsxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm a little behind you all as still waiting for AF (any day now hopefully !!) then start on CD21 , but thought I may just hang around here until July thread is started if that's ok ?

We have 2 snowbabies in the freezer from our first round of IVF in January. We were lucky enough to get pregnant from that cycle but unfortunatly had to terminate at 14 weeks due to a chromsonal disorder .  It's been hard making the decision to try again , but here I am now ready and raring to go !!

With regards to the topic of accupuncture. I had it all the way through my last cycle and got the BFP , so am doing the same this time by going twice a week once I start to DR ( at £40 a session it's a bit pricy ). DH is sceptical about whether it actually helps , but as I didnt have one symptom the whole time last time (accept for slight OHSS towards the end) and it kept me focussed and relaxed I cant rate it highly enough !

Anyway , good luck to all those of you having scans this week.

Love Claire x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Claire and welcome!

so sorry to hear about what happened, I really hope that this time all goes well  .

There's a lot of support here to help you through this next cycle, I'm so glad to have so many other people who know how the whole thing feels........

Cross fingers that AF knocks on the door soon so that you can get cracking!

Love Babsx

PS Lorna - was wondering if everything went ok today?


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies and welcome to Marthah, Carolyn and Claire!   

Babs - I spoke too soon about the headaches, had a cracker of one yesterday, hence no online action! But feel much better today.  I too wonder if it could be dehydration. During my last cycle I was told to drink more water so am trying really hard to drink more!  

Poor you doing 2 jobs, are they both in the same place?  My DH works for NHS so I know what a joy they are to work for!  Unfortunately the timing of a new job and treatment is not the best, had a few months off at the beginning of the year as I was made redundant and had my endo op etc etc, but sometimes you just have to get back to normal.  Luckily my boss at my new job has been great about the time off I need, so fingers crossed they will remain supportive as it helps take a bit of the stress out of it all! 

The single embryo transfer issue is a really difficult one....we have 3 frozen and hope that at least 2 survive to put back in.  I tend to think it gives you a better chance, but I really don't think there is a right or wrong, it's just what feels right to you I suppose.  Not much help, I know!! 

Marthah - I have never had oestrogen patches, but I hope you have managed to get an answer to your problem of wandering patches! 

Carolyn - Wishing you loads of luck for 10th   I hope all goes well and you get time to put your feet up & chill out after your ET.  It sounds like you have also been a pin cushion despite having a natural cycle, there is just no escape from those dreaded needles is there! lol 

Claire - I'm so sorry to hear what you have been through. It must have been heartbreaking.  I am glad you feel ready to try again.  Thanks for the info on acupuncture.  It's good to know the cost of the treatment is on par with yours. I was going to chicken out of it and go for reflexology instead (because it cheaper, nearer home and there are no needles involved!) but you have made me think again.  My appointment is not until next Tuesday so I will have to decide soon! 

Lorna - I hope all is well with you. 

Pickles xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, is it okay to join you? Like ClaireMac i'm also waiting for AF to show before starting on cd21 but haven't got a clue when she's going to arrive (Claire - I think that we are both at Woking?).

I've actually just had a FET cycle cancelled due to a thin lining and a bit of a **** up by my clinic but have been told that i can start again immediately.

I look forward to getting to know you all.

xx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hello - room for another?    
I'm also getting prep'd for ET (provisionally scheduled for 22nd).  Had m/c at 7 wks from last FET (back in March).  Not sure if head is totally in the right place but our doctor was happy to go ahead with another one now, so we're giving it a go.
Can identify so much with all that you have all said - just back from the docs (cracking headache that won't shift - explained this is probably from poor posture caused by level of stress), trying to figure out how to relax (your tips on the acupuncture and reflexology are great - will google to find some locally later!), and overall trying to stay positive (yo-yo-ing from being totally cool about it to a slightly over emotional state ... poor DH) ...
Good luck to you all - hoping that you all have the best of luck, and if you don't mind would be great to keep you all company on this journey.
M


----------



## Mrs Mops (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi,

Ok if I join in too!  I just had a failed FET beginning of June. Going straight in for another go July, this time medicated. Waiting for next AF to arrive so I can start climival tablets. Good luck to everyone.
x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies , 

Thanks for the lovely welcome !

WWAFB - Yep , we are both at woking. I still post on that thread too. Hope this time is successful for you x

Pickles - Reflexology is supposed to be great for stress too, but I went for the accu as she helped me with a bad back as well as the IVF. 

MC100 - Totally understand about head being in the right place or not after a loss. Really hope this FET works out well for you x

Looks like I will be calling the clinic over the next couple of days as AF on her way (started spotting today ) but my stress levels are sky high at mo (stinking cold and family issues ) but my accu lady has just started to do meditation evenings , so I have signed up in perperation for this cycle. Need to give it all we have as only have the 2 frosties.

I dont know a gret deal about FET and tehre seems to be a lot more different types of drugs ect than with IVF , so glad I have a place to come for advice !

Love to all

Claire x


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Pickles and Babs and all new ladies!!!

Sorry I've not been on for a few days. I've had a manic time at work and am trying to do a bit of extra work in order to minimise the amount  I have to do over the 2ww. I usually work mon and tues but nxt wk will be working all wk to cover my colleague who is on hol so also had to plan for that! As well as this we have had in laws down to visit and DS has been poorly with a virus so all in all a busy time  !
Feel a bit bad that I am already not being a good cycle buddy and will aim to get on daily from today!  

I went for scan on Monday to check lining and was given the all clear to start taking the progynova so that's good news  . Next scan next weds. I also spoke to the embryologist while I was there as I wanted to know how many embryos would be thawed at a time (had been told previously that all 4 would be thawed and the best  2 chosen from any that made the thaw). Was relieved to hear that only 2 will be thawed and then if they dont survive then they will thaw the other 2 one at a time. 

Re the brazil nuts and juice, I eat about 5 or 6 brazil nuts a day. I am still having the pineapple juice but may stop soon as someone else has now told me that it is also used to make your cervix to ripen for labour too  !! So much conflicting advice around it makes me wonder if we are best just to stick to our usual routines!

Marthah - I too am taking progynova so no help with the patches I'm afraid. Good luck tho

Carolyn - good luck for tomorrow   !!! Let us know how it goes!

Hi Claire - i am interested in acupunture too so thanks for the information. Sorry about your loss  - good luck for this time.

W-W-A-F  - hello and good luck also! 

mc - Sounds like you've been having a tough time as well, hope things work out for you this time  . It is all so stressful, I sympathise with the DH thing as mine has been getting it in the neck for no reason too!

Mrs Mops - hello and good luck to you too!

Babs - I had terrible headaches from the buserilin but so far ok with progynova. Only day 3 of that today though. Re the number embryos to transfer I think you have to go with what you feel about it. I can't see that it would reduce your chances overall. I can sympathise with the feelings about ds  .

Pickles - Good luck for your scan tomorrow   ! how are your headaches? Is the water making any difference?


I finally have a few days off work to relax in the sunshine (hopefully) before the onslaught of work next week! Think I need to get onto that acupunturist!!

Love to all XXXX


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies and welcome to WWAF, MC100 and Mrs Mops!

Lorna - I'm glad to hear your scan went well and that you got the reassurance you needed from the embryologist.  Sounds like you have alot on at the mo, so don't feel bad about the amount of time you spend on here!

Just got back from my scan appointment. All good so will be starting Progynova tablets tomorrow.  Next scan on 21st and possible ET the end of that week if all goes to plan. Eeeeek!  

Had an interesting discussion with the nurse about acupuncture, reflexology and pineapple & brazil nuts!  Her opinion is that both acupuncture and reflexology are proven to help with fertility treatment, even if it's just to help you relax. So I think I will go for my acupuncture appt on Tues and see how I find it.  If it's not for me, she said it is ok to swap to reflexology instead.  She also said she has not seen any evidence that brazil nut & pineapple juice help, however it is all part of a healthy diet, which is always a good thing so certainly won't do any harm.  Their recommendation is to drink a pint of milk a day!  So many theories!!   

Sorry for the lack of personals, got to dash back to work, but wanted to give you a quick update whilst it was all fresh in my mind! 

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles, Lorna, and all you new ladies!!!  

Great to see so many of us now on this thread!

I'm terrible at lots of personals but wanted to send everyone lots of luck for your cycles (welcome to the Progynova phase Pickles and Lorna!).  I have only one thing to say about Progynova - sudden and huge boob growth within the past three days (I've upped my dose), my bra doesn't fit now!  Can't say I like the new look, two pigs wrestling under a blanket comes to mind......

Going to the clinic tomorrow to sign the consent forms and will ask advice about putting one or two embryos back (still not sure).  Headaches a bit more settled, drinking plenty of juice, so maybe that's helping. Just feel more and more tired though..... early night tonight I think.

Caroline - really hope that your scan went ok - let us know how it went.  

Cross fingers for us all!
love Babsxxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all   

Babs - What doseage of Progynova are you taking?  I have just started today with 3 tablets each day.  The sudden boob growth is a bit scary, although I'm sure my DH will be delighted if I get the same symptoms!   

Lorna - The headaches are pretty much the same really.  Tend to get them in the evenings, even though I am drinking lots of fluids. My DH kindly treated me to a head massage yesterday which was great, bless him! 

Caroline - hope all went well yesterday.  Was it your ET day?

I hope everyone else is ok. Let's pray for a sunny weekend so we can all chill out in the garden! 

Pickles xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Just a really quick one to say that I am CD1 so good to go on the 1st July. Would still love to hang here and stalk all you June ladies if that's ok. I know nothing at all about the FET process , so have 3 weeks to learn all I can !!

Have a great weekend everyone 

Take care
Claire x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Claire - good stuff, I bet it's good to get going!  This is my first FET so I'm learning as I go along too!

Pickles - up to today I've been taking 4mg Progynova daily for the last 11 days (spread out thoughout the day) and tomorrow I'll be upping the dose to 6mg daily - good grief the boobs will need their own tent.............. I'm hoping the weekend is sunny too, really need to get some fresh air.  Hoping to get out with my friend for a long overdue catch up and chew the fat.

Caroline - I hope all is well with you......

The headaches are really strange, it just comes and goes really suddenly, although I have to take paracetamol to get any relief.  I hope yours settles too soon, Pickles, it a real pain (literally!).

Good luck to everyone,
love Babsxxxx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hello and thank you for all the welcomes and good luck!

Sounds like it's all systems go for everyone - quite exciting.  

Feeling quite positive about treatment for the 1st time today which is a real breakthrough - think this is thanks to being part of this group and the comfort that all the questions I have are shared by you all too! (so easy to feel like you are going slightly mad through all of this!)
Also it has been a good day in general (the sun finally came out, it being Friday, the excitement for a colleague going on maternity leave, and another who is off for her 12 week scan on Monday!?).  Also decided to try the acupuncture to relax the body before the ET.

Me and DH will be building a fence this weekend - not all that relaxing but some good fresh air, and a chance to do something productive before ET (after which I won't be lifting a thing!  )

Have a great weekend everyone!
M


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

ahhh doing something manual with a partner ... always good for a row i find    and it does blow out the cobwebs!    


i'm going slightly bonkers too with these blessed patches... i thought i'd managed to find a spot where they stick better but not today, they've been flapping around and rustling under my trousers    i'm convinced they are not doing their job properly. We shall see on Monday.


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

hi girls 
        had my ET yesterday, feeling ok at the moment,back at work monday not looking forward to it my boss doesnt have kids and doesnt want them so shes not very surportive. Hospital put me on Clexane injections to thin my blood (stingy little buggers) but i,ll survive, outcome day 22nd fingers crossed everything goes ok. Has anybody else has these injections, there pretty new i,ve been reserching online and they seem to be working with some woman but am not getting ma hopes up, hope everyones ok xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi Ladies    

Pickles - glad your scan went well too. Looks like we'll be the same week for transfer if all goes well here! Interesting about the reflexology and acupunture. I will ring the acupunturist tomorrow and try and get an appointment pre transfer. I will also get drinking milk! Must be so draining having all those headaches! Mine have stopped now which I'm really glad about because nothing seemed to help them - are yours any better if you take paracetamol?

Babs - hope all went well at the clinic today, were you able to speak to anyone about the the number of embryos? 
What did you decide in the end? Haven't noticed any changes here in (.)(.) size although being completely flat chested
it might make a welcome change! I am taking 6mg progynova already, increasing to 8mg nxt mon   !!! I take all at once though. Were you told why they need to be spaced out? 

Martha -    to the patches!! I'm sure you're not the only one who has a problem with them sticking. At least you will get a chance to ask the clinic about it on Monday.

Carolyn - Glad all okay for you, wishing you good luck! I hope the clexane helps. I hadn't heard of it before. 

I went up to stay with relatives about an hours drive away last night and then when I got home today I began to panic about my buserelin which was obviously in the car with me. Both days were hot here and on the way home today I went to Asda for an hour too and then I didn't unpack straight away. In total today the buserelin was in the car for 3 hours. When I got in the bag was about 27 c inside (i was really paranoid as it was hot when I opened it so I repacked it with a room thermometer in there to check it). Now I am worried that the buserelin has got too hot and wont work  ! I then began to panic as I don't keep it in the fridge but it is up in our room and being summer it has reached 25c in there too on some days. Does everyone keep theirs in the fridge  ?  For now I am going to use the bottle of buserelin which I left here.


Hope everyone has a sunny relaxing weekend!

L xxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lorna - is there an ask the pharmacist on the main board? i really dunno. i keep mine in the fridge but more out of routine than need. 


carolyn - fingers crossed eh... i was on clexane after my c-section... 10 days worth i think... never know it prescribed after ET though, do you have a history of clotting?


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Lornalou - I was told the reason to spread out the progynova was because a common side effect is nausea - theory is that if you have them little and often (and usually with main meals) that this should limit that side-effect.  Hope that helps.  Also, and don't know if this works but when the weather was warmer recently, I placed my buserelin in a cool bag with one of those freezer packs (could be a way to keep it cool when you travel next?)

Carolyn582 - fingers crossed for you.   (Your OTD is my scheduled ET date!  )


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, just a quickie cos I feel pants    Started taking Progynova on Friday (2mg - 3 times a day, was told to take with breakfast, lunch & dinner) however felt nauseous all day yesterday, really shivery too.  In the night got hit with sickness & diarrhoea, the sickness has stopped (although still feel nauseous) but the diarrhoea hasn't (sorry for TMI!)  Came on here to check if this was a side effect of the drug or not.  Seems that the nausea is (thanks Lorna!) 

Oh well, going back to bed & hope it goes soon.  

I hope everyone is well xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Pickles - you're not on your own - I feel really nauseous too, just keeps coming in waves, and feel really tired too.  I take my first lot at 7.00am, then 1pm and the last lot at 7pm.  So really spread out, but still sicky. Let's just hope it settles down after a while eh?!

Lorna, I had my appointment with the consultant on Friday, discussed how many embryos to put back in (assuming no thawing problems) and we've decided just the one. We think that although the possibility is small, I wouldn't be able to cope with a twin pregnancy because of my age and my pelvic problem that I had in my last pregnancy. Also, I think that should this cycle fail, we always have that last hope of another go with the last embryo.  For me there's no possibility of having IVF with my own eggs anymore so this is my last shot at having a baby that is biologically mine.  Failing that we're definitely going to go down the egg donation route.  It tickled me when I spoke to the egg donation team a few months ago, and they said that the waiting time depended upon how specific we would be about the donor's colouring. I've got green eyes and dark brown hair, my DH has brown eyes and dark brown hair, and our little girl has bright blue eyes and very blond hair - so basically we're not picky at all! 

Carolyn - everything crossed for you - how are you feeling?   

By the way everyone, being a bit think at accronyms - what does OTD and CD stand for? Been trying to work it out....

Boob progress: OMG, OMG, OMG!!  

BTW: I had similar experience with the buserilin, I injected and forgot that I'd put it on the shelf next to me in bright hot sunshine. I read the label about 8 hours later when I saw it, and it said that it shouldn't be exposed to direct sunlight - DOH! I had another bottle luckily but it means I have to fork out for another bottle this week to get through this cycle.

Wish me luck, final scan 7.30 tomorrow morning to confirm how thickness is going and whether ET can go ahead later this week  

Good luck everyone
Love Babsxxxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Elo everyone,   

Hope you don't mind if I drop in and gate crash on you all.   

I've been a lurker in the back ground for months and havent posted since the beginning of the year.

I have 23 little snowbabies in the freeze, my first DIVF was cancelled at due to a 3 night stay in hospital due to OHSS and am now in the process of my first DFET. 

I've been on progynova now since Tue, 2nd June 6mg (3x2mg) every morning.....wonder why some clinics make you split the tabs up over the day and mine say take all at once?  
I've got the big booby thingy too, not been suffering any real headaches but have on a few occasions felt a little weird lol, kind of lite headed and a bit like palputations (sp?) and sometimes sickly feeling too...anyhoo, no pain no gain as they say eh ?!    

Babs - 
OTD....as far as I'm aware its 'official test date'
CD....hmmmm, nope that ones got me stumped...ooh no, might be 'cycle date/day'?

I also have my scan tomorrow to check my linning, fingers cossed I'll got to start the lovely perreries (really not looking forward to them at all!!!) and get a date for ET later this week too babs, so we might be cycle buddies? 

Anyhoos, don't want to waffle on too much on my first post, look forward to chatting to you all and swapping stories.

TTFN.

Jo


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Jo

welcome to the thread! Thanks for your answers about OTD, makes perfect sense now! CD usually has a number after it so I think you're probably right there too!

Good luck for your scan tomorrow - that'll be preparation day 12 for me, hopefully finishing the Buserelin jabs Weds, then yes! Oh joy! The lovely pessaries! Hopefully the FET will go ahead on Saturday, so I don't need to take time out of work (difficult to do at the moment). We'll see......

Let us know how it goes tomorrow, 

best wishes
Babsxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello All   

Thanks Martha for the suggestion - I did ask the pharmacist who said not to worry about it so thats a relief   !

Babs and Jo - good luck for tomorrow     !!!!

Re progynova, I take them just before bed as otherwise I would forget them   . I haven't had all this info from my clinic about when to take etc but I dont feel nauseous so I guess I must just be lucky there. Not much change to the (.)(.) either!!! 

Hope the nausea passes, pickles!

Lorna XXX


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

just a quick one - had the scan at 7.30 this morning and the lining is 9.2mm - I'm guessing that's ok since I've still got about 4 or 5 days left before FET (date still to be confirmed).  The consultant seemed to be happy - does this seem a "good" thickness?

Sorry, the nerves are finally kicking in........  

Jo, hope things have gone well with you today  

Love Babsxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All   

Welcome to Jo! Good luck for your scan today. 

Babs - I'm not sure on the required thickness amount, but am sure the consultant would have advised you if it wasn't on the right track....But I also understand the nerves make you doubt everything!  I'm sure someone on here will be able to reassure you. 

Hi to Lorna, Claire, Carolyn, Marthah, MC100, WWAF & Mrs Mops - I hope you are all well....and Hi to anyone I missed!   

AFM - Me and my toilet are still the best of friends.  I had to ring in sick today (which is stressing me out as I only started my job 3 weeks ago) I have called the clinic as I am concerned the progynova tablets are not being absorbed.  They said I could just have a bug or it could be a severe reaction to the progynova.  They suggested I continue taking them til Weds morning and then call them with an update.  I really hope it is just a bug because they said if it continues they will have to stop my cycle....so fingers crossed it goes away soon!    

Pickles xx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Quickie for me too, 

Linning was 8.7 so I've been given the lovley progesterone pesseries and have to start them tonight.    Then 1 twice a day moring and night, with 30 mins rest after I've taken then to let them be absorbed....tmi, sorry    
I've also to call the Embryologist after 2.30 today to get a date when my little snow babbies will be taken out the deep freeze and when I'll be going in for ET, this is the furthest I've got yet so I've got one of them nervouse twitchy smiles today     

Babs - I'm sure I read somewhere that they are looking for a linning over 7....so I'd say that your 9.2 is well good!

Pickles - Sorry your stuck on the loo just now....finger crossed it will pass    (if you pardon the pun, sorry lol)

TTFN.

Jo
x


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

oh my god, oh my god, oh my god.....

ET is Thurday for me!!

Arghhhhh, I really need to clam down my heart is racing and my head is spinning. Not sure if I've happy, excited or just pure terrified     

As I have 23 frosties they reccommend a minimum of 4 for thaw, with bestest 2 replaced. 

Ok....need to calm down and start getting a wee list together of things I need done before ET so that I can rest for a good few days after it. 

Any tips?

Hope everyone else is having a good Monday  

Home time now.

TTFN 

Jo


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yay, starting to feel more human! I might even risk eating some food soon!    Thank you Jo for your pun, it made me  

How exciting Jo, with 23 frosties you have the best chance ever! Fingers crossed for you.  My only advice would be to get all your housework done so you are not tempted after ET, have lovely fresh bedding and make sure you have lots of TV/DVD/Books to keep you occupied!

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Pickles, so sorry you've had such a rough time with the sicky poos - really glad you're feeling a bit better   I still feel sick, don't remember this last time around.....

Jo - guess what - my FET is Thursday too!! Just found out this evening. I'm really nervous too!  First cyclogest is tonight, hooray.   

Thanks to you both for your kind words after my nervous ranting about the lining.  I spoke to the fertility nurse today and she said exactly the same as you Jo! So cross fingers    

Tips - from last time, same as Pickles, I just vegged in bed for a day (perhaps two) and basically did nothing but read and watch trash! Pickles - like the advice about clean bedding, it really does make you feel nice during the bed rest period  .

Because my clinic (Manchester) is about an hour or so away from home (Preston), me, Mia and DH are staying at his mum's house the night before, so it'll only take 30 mins to get there Thursday morning. I'm going to the clinic on my own as my M-I-L is too frail to look after Mia if DH comes with me.  No worries though, I had to be on my own for the last two ETs, and it didn't go too badly!! 

Hi also to Lorna, Claire, Carolyn, Marthah, MC100, WWAF and Mrs Mops, hope everything is going well for everybody,

take care,
Babsxxx


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi all, new to this section. just about to start on our 4th ivf journey, this being our 2nd FET but this time with meds. looking forward to hearing all your stories over the coming weeks.
our first FET was natural, but docs have decided to go with meds this time, booked my first appointment today for next Friday to find out how the schedule runs, and what we do next.

wishing everyone the best of luck.

kazxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome Kaz!  

Good to have you on board this thread, I'm on my first ever FET so pretty new to this too, but there are lots of lovely ladies on here who can give you much needed support and wise words!

Let us know how you get on, and good luck for next Friday,

take care,
Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Ch Monkey and Babs- how exciting for Thursday!!! and 23 frosties!!!    you lucky devil! 
I have two and just been told my ET is Friday so fingers crossed for us all this is the luckiest week EVER               need lots of banana dancing as this is my last attempt, two embies left and i'm cacking it that they thaw successfully    trying to be positive and i have to say, i'm tonnes more positive than i was on my last fresh cycle. I think not having to have that gonalF has really helped my mood. bum bullets start this am... oh joy!!


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies and welcome to Kaz, great to have you on board   

Babs - Great news about your ET on Thursday! 
I'm sure you will be fine on your own and it's good that your DH & Mia aren't too far away. Wishing you loads of        

Marthah - Also fab news about your ET on Friday.  I hope the banana dancing brings you all the luck in the world!          


Unfortunately I still have the poops   but am feeling better each day so am hopeful it was just a bug....on the plus side, no headaches and I have lost 5lbs in 3 days!  I have had to cancel my acupuncture appointment this evening, due to my delicate state (!) not sure if I am going to rebook yet, as I feel really stressed out by it, so might just go with the reflexology instead! 

I hope everyone else is well. 

Pickles xx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Marthah - Mmmm the bananas do not appear to be dancing...will these do??


----------



## kazw32 (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the lovely welcome everyone. 

good luck with E.TS everyone this week.

kazxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Elo,

Poor Pickles poopin all the time   , hope the reflexology helps.   

Martha - Good luck for ET on Friday, here is a wee banana dance a positive energy that the survuve the thaw.  Hope your not too scared    with the bum bullets lol                             

Kaz- Welcome, I'm new to the thread too, this is me first FET so I'm sure we'll get lost of help on here.   

Babs - Yeh.....cycle buddies!!!  Do you know what time on Thursday?   

Carolyn582 - How you doing hun on your 2ww hun??  Hope your looking after yourself.   


Me - Well....I'm cleaning the hoose like a crazy wuman tonight, I don't want to lift a finger after ET on Thurs so I'm a bit OCD just now   

I wanted to ask anyone who's been in to ET before what I need to take to the hospital with me and is there anything I should do or not do after ET?


Hope everyone else is doing well too.

Jo  

x


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All   

Wow what a lot of exciting news over the last couple of days!!

Good luck on Thur, Jo      !! I think you should just try and rest as much as possible which it sounds like you are planning well with all the housework anyway!! Not sure about the exhaustive list of dos and donts, I got a list from the clinic after last time. No baths and no     I think much to the dismay of DH! No heavy lifting, no strenuous exercise. Most important do - keep positive!

Good idea to be close to the clinic, Babs. I'm sure you will be fine on your own - especially if you've done it before Good luck       for you to!!
Some more bananas for Fri, Martha!!     Good luck, hun!!!

I have to say I dont blame you, babs  for being nervous, I am starting to feel it now too and could murder a large glass of wine! As for what to do beforehand - some great ideas there, I will definitely be changing the bed linen and getting in
some good reading material. I am also planning to do the shopping and get in a load of easy dinners!

I have got my lining scan tomorrow so wish me luck for that, I'm convinced that its not working as I feel fine and (.)(.) are still same size!    Hopefully will be ok as can't wait to get going wth the darn pessaries   

Hello Kaz!  

Pickles - glad you are feeling a bit better, would that have been your first acupuncture appointment? 

Claire - hows it going? 

Hello to anyone I've missed


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All

I'm getting fed up now.  Had some seriously strange noises from my belly all afternoon and now the poops are back! (sorry TMI   )  I need to call the clinic tomorrow and am worried that they will tell me to stop taking Progynova which means an end to this cycle for now   .  Sorry to share my poop problems with you all. 

Hi Lorna - yes this would have been my first acupuncture appt, but I could not risk leaving the house!   
Good luck with your scan tomorrow   .  I hope all goes well & you can get going with the lovely pessaries! Oh the joys we have to look forward to!   

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone
Wow!! Lots of energy on this thread tonight!!!   

Because I'm staying away tomorrow night, this is my last message until after FET!

Jo - all the best for Thursday    - mine is at 11.40, I'm taking a trashy novel with me and some chocolate  . PS I have to have a "half" full bladder - how do you know if it's half full?!!!!   Is there a built-in gauge stashed away somewhere?!!

Marthah - everything crossed for you for Friday - what a week!! I'm in the same boat chick, these are my last two embryos ever (no eggs in the nest after these....). Positive thoughts......    

Pickles - sorry you're still pooping   , make sure you get as much rest as you can and lots of fluid.  There's no point in having acupuncture if you still feel squiffy, reflexology is nice and comforting  

Lorna - have everything crossed for your lining scan tomorrow. Don't worry about not feeling any different, during my last IVF I felt nothing at this point in the cycle but had a great lining and it was successful - you can honestly never tell....

Carolyn, let us know hoe you're getting on, thinking of you.

Hi to everyone I've missed, will be back online Friday night, (unless I can sneak back on here later tonight (now his nibs is watching football),

love Babsxxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry Pickles, we cross-posted then and I didn't read your last message before I posted - really hope it's just a squiffy bug and that all is well. I've got everything crossed that you can but it sounds pretty rough for you at the moment.......

Look after yourself,

love Babsx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Elo,

Just called the lab and all 4 have survived the thaw, I'm not in until 3.45pm tomorrow....  .....very late, eh!!!
I was told to have a comfortable bladder....       ....eh!!!!


How you feeling today Pickles ?

Babs - Not sure if you'll see this or not but good luck the mora chic!

lornalou- How did your scan go ? are you getting to start the lurvly pesseries then?  



Howdy everyone else, hope you all well.

TTFN  

Jo   

xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

cheeky monkey - that's fab news! later the better then they can see which embies have most/best cells after thawing and multiplying a little more hopefully      oh that's such a relief i'm sure.  i have no clue when mine are thawed    they don't tell you


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All

Jo - Excellent news! Tomorrow will seem like a long day for you waiting til 3.45pm! I was told to have a 'half full' bladder in my last ET but like Babs I have yet to find the gauge for this! Good luck!     xxx

Lorna - how did you get on today? 

Babs - Good luck for your ET tomorrow    xxx

Marthuh - Good luck for your ET on Friday    xxx

I'm feeling a bit better today thank you.  Spoke to the clinic who said to continue with the progynova tablets, but take Imodium if I really have to.  Spoke to my boss today and it seems 2 other people in my office have gone down with the same thing, so perhaps it has just been a bug after all.  If all stays well, I'm planning on going back to work tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll survive a day at work without any incidents!   

Hi to everyone else   

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh poor pickles    


babs and monkey - flip, i'm nervous for you... re the bladder they like it comfortably full so the bladder press the uterus flat and they have a straight passage to insert the straw thingy... all very well but like you say, impossible to judge. ive found that drinking heaps before leaving the house works and when you get to the clinic empty your bladder, then sip at water... you will soon fill up from all you drank earlier on but not at the point of bursting. this is what i'm doing on Friday    i needed to pee all the journey there last time so it really took my mind off proceedings


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Ladies!!!

All good today at the scan - 9.1 lining so got the go ahead to stop injecting and start with the lovely pessaries instead tomorrow    (what we have to do to ourselves, eh?)

Also got the date for FET - Monday   ! AAagh!!! Worried now! Not got a time yet - need to call back on Friday to check. Hope that frosties  survive the thaw. This is the last attempt for us - no more fresh cycles.

Pickles - Must be a relief to find out that others at work have the same as you. Glad you feeling a bit better now. Fingers and toes crossed for you. When is your next scan? 

Babs - I know you wont read this but I am keeping it all crossed for you for tomorrow      

Jo - fantastic news about the embies - good luck       and more bananas for tomorrow for you...    !!

Martha - if I don't manage to get on here tomorrow night (loads of work in prep for 2 days off next week!) the GOOD LUCK to you for Friday      !!!

It's all happening now!!! 

Hello to everyone else XXXXX


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

yes lornalou lots of orange thoughts to everyone over the coming weeks


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hiya
Didn't know I could log on with my Blackberry so surprised! FET was pretty difficult at first because of my natural shape(!) But once different speculum and positio (don't ask) all went well. Had one put in, had only lost one cell so cross fingers. Sorry I can't see where everyone is at so good luck to you all! Jo, hope all went wellx
Will catch up soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow things are really moving this week, it's so exciting!   

Babs - Glad to hear ET went well (eventually!) Sending you positive vibes      I hope you get the chance to chill out 
Lorna - ET on Monday!! Yay well done you!!     When do they call you abut the frosties? Is it Friday or Monday? 
Marthuh - You are nearly there... fingers and toes crossed for you too tomorrow     

Jo - I hope all went well today     

What is everyone up to after ET?  Is everyone going back to work?  I'm thinking of having a week off, but not really sure if it's best to put your feet up or keep busy. 

AFM - Well, I survived a day at work without any embarrassing incidents    and am feeling so much better.  My next scan is on Monday so hopefully the Progynova has still worked it's magic.  

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are well.

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

babs - that is great news - so you are now PUPO      snuggle tight little embie!


afm - i got a call today checking i was still coming in tomorrow... errrr YES! ... then i rang back to see if they'd thawed my day2 embie, they had but only 2 of the three cells thawed... they are ambivalent as to whether these 2 cells with divide further... i'll find out tomorrow as i will find out about my day 3 embie too.... i've been    all afternoon - hardly the relaxed and positive state i need to be in. gah.


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Marthah - I know its hard but try not to worry   . Hopefully it will all be well tomorrow and the embies will be dividing well ready to return to the mother ship! I have a friend who had just one emby survive the thaw and was told by the clinic that she might not want to bother making the trip up for it as it had gone from a 4 cell to a 2 cell (clinic was about 3 hours away). Anyway, she went and by the time she got there it had gone up to 7 cells and she now has gorgeous dd as a result. You just never know what will happen     (more orange vibes!!!). How come you have a 2 day and a 3 day emby? - did they freeze them at different times? 

Pickles - so pleased to hear you are on the mend and your pooping problems are behind you! I only work mon and tues and will be taking these days off next wk. That will give me full week. I have also booked ds into nursery in the mornings wed thur and fri as he is full on at the mo. I don't know what I'll do with myself as I rarely take time out to read or anything during the day. Will be odd. Anyway, not sure how effective it is to rest up as last time I carried on as normal and had bfp. I suppose you have to do what is best for you. I want to keep a bit active to take my mind off it a bit as will be bonkers by the end of the week otherwise!

Hope the PUPO ladies are doing well!!!

Right, off to bed as its way past my bedtime but had to pop online quickly to get the news!!

L xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi all

im new to this thread, im having medicated fet cycle at the mo and have just started taking my hrt also having burserelin, am due to be scanned 30/06 to check thickness of lining and the (finger crossed) will have fet on 07/07   

good luck to everyone

L xx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

well thats me officially PUPO.....gulp!   


Yesterday was such a long day, I think I cried 6 times before we even got to the hospital, I was sooo nervous....all of a sudden I was scared and filled with sooo many emotions, however, I'm much more with it today lol   

Anyhoo, all 4 embies where good and after they found the correct straw thinngy (I'm sure she said cathater ?) one that reached the back....   I got my 2 embies returned to the mother ship.  1x grade 9 and 1x grade 8.  THey where both 2 cell which confused me as I was expecting more cells than that (at least 3 or 4 cell as I thought they where 2 days old?? ) but they said they were pleased with them?    The other 2 where good but would not survive being re-frozen again, which is apparently rare anyhoo.

My OTD is....wait for it.....18 days time.....on Monday   5 July....what     thats like forever away!!!!  A Monday....A Monday....really the begining of the week.....I think thats  bitty cruel      18 days I'll me a fruit loop by then!!   



Pickles - Glad you feeling much better now, good luck for the scan on Monday hun.   


Martha - Hope everything goes well today babes!    Your post confused me a bit sorry   how come you've 2 & 3 day embies? Also, you say 2 of the 3 cells thawed...does that mean that you had an embie with 3 cells but only 2 thawed or you had 3 embies and only 2 survived?  Sorry it prob a daft question but my hospital are not that good with information so I'm not sure I understand.  (when I called on Wed afternoon to get me ET time I asked what grade and condition, she said....Oh, is that something you'd be interested in?  If so call back tomorrow on et day,  so, I did and I felt like I was harrassing them a little....grhhhh!)


Babs - Congrats on being PUPO, when is your OTD?  I've been bumming about in bed since yesterday, chillin and snoozin....its hard work doing nuffin lol     

lornalou - Monday...not long now, hope you have a nice relaxing weekend then  


linlou17 - Welcome on board, lots of good gals on here to chat, vent and hopefully celebrate with too !!!


off to get lunch sorted now, catch ya'll laters.


Jo


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

I only had one embie to freeze from each of my two fresh cycles and the day3 embie spanned a weekend before freezing. They were thawed a diff times to make sure they were the same age when put back. My 3 cell (day2) embie lost a cell in the thaw- they say if more than 50% of the cells survive the thaw it is still viable and wait for them to multiply... Mne didn't  
I think u mean you have two grade two embies put back, each 9 cell and 10 cell... Sorry I cannot read back as am on my phone.

Anyhow I'm back home now Pupo with 1 x grade2 10 cell embie inside. It's my past hope so come on little one and do ur thing!!!! Xxxx kisses from mummyxxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Babs and monkey- I'm joining ur pupo club whether u want me or not, ha ha. Curious that my OTD is 1st July .... Must depend on the age of embryo or drugs you've been on etc. Curious.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

cheekymonkey - i almost cried reading your post    its so emotional isnt it all? how was the actual procedure - im so nervous! and excited and all jumbled up with emotion at the mo lol wishing you lots of luck

L xx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone   

Welcome to Linlou! Great to have you on board! Good luck in your cycle   

Congrats to Jo & Marthah on being PUPO!    Keep those embies snuggled safe!  Wow Jo 18 days is a long old wait!  Wonder why it is longer than the expected 14 days?  Did they say? 

I really don't understand the grading, stage etc, but will try to find out this time round. 

Lorna - not long now   That's a great story about your friend, it's ALWAYS worth a try! 

Babs - I hope you are getting some chill out time!    How are you doing?

Hi to everyone else   

I just had to be really brave and do my own injection (DH normally does them for me) as he is out tomorrow night so I will have to it then.  Just had my first lesson & it surprisingly wasn't too bad.  I'm off to watch the footie now.  

Have a great weekend everyone xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all!
Just a quick one to say hi!
Jo and Marthah-hope you're ok and we'll done! Its weird the OTD isn't it, they all seem to be different, maybe it is about embryo age as you say Marthah.
Are you having any abdo discomfort? I'm really sore as if I've had EC, was wondering if its anything to do with the difficulty we had yesterday (I ended up propping my bottom up with my hands for about 15 mins). 
Got back ache too so must be that. When I can get to my PC will tell you about the whole scenario!!
Went to bed and rested for a couple of hours yesterday (so tired) and took it easy today. Going for a gentle walk tomorrow to get ome air in my lungs...
Sorry I can't post personals till tomorrow,struggling to see others' posts.
Best wishes to everyone,
Speak properly soon,
Babsxxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Just a quick note to say...


   Go the PUPO ladies!!! Well done all of you, sending more good vibes   . Sounds like you've all been through the mill a bit   . Try to rest up and take care of yourselves. 

I'm not sure how I'll feel on Monday but I'm quite excited about it at the moment  

Welcome Linlou!

Right off to watch the dissection of the rubbish England game...!

Lxxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Just stuck me head out the door to get a wee bit of fresh air tonight and boy is there a beautiful sunsent right now....its pretty amazing!   

Anyhoo...

Babs - Sorry you've got back ache, hopefully just muscle and it will ease soon.  You are lucky to have 15 mins resting and getting to lift your pelvis. I was 15 mins at a push which included undressing and dressing again. I was honestly soo quick I really thought I'd get to lay down for a wee bit but nope, I undressed walked to the little room, gave me date of birth, spread me legs, in, out, legs closed shuffled with my thighs tightly closed back to the 'recovery room', got dress and left......as fast as that!!   

Martha - Congrats on being PUPO     ,  Hows you tonight, taking it easy I hope mrs!  I checked with DH and he said the same as me the the embies where 1x2cell graded at 9/10 and 1x2 cell graded at 8/10 (10 at the top of the scale)  I'm a bit worried cos I don't understand it but I really thought that the cells would have been more than 2?  uch,  well its done now I suppose lol   


Pickles - Doing your own injections is fine, you'll get used to it in no time at all, I had no choice as DH was not up for it at all....the big whooos!   

linlou17 - thanks doll, I was a bit of a wreck, kept picking arguments with DH all day then crying for nothing, my emotions really where all over the place and I didn;t know what I wanted, I think I was just in a panic and flapping which is not like me?    The procedure itsself was nothing, I did cry during it but its just like a smear.


Me - well I'm trumping for scotland right now   , anyone else suffered or suffering bad wind after ET??    Also, I'm not sure why but I started ro record my temp, anyone else keeping record??

ok's of to me kip now.....

ooh oh..one more thing sorry, babs yes, I've got bad abdo pain, very like when I OHSS, I think my ovaries are swollen if I'm still the same on monday I'm going to call the hospital as I been like this since starting the pesseries   and I don't like it   


Elo to everyone else  xxx

night night all.

Jo xxx   


(sorry for the long post again lol   )


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

monkey - well i've never heard of embies being graded up to 10 before, clearly each clinic is different, mine only grade up to a 3 - 1 being excellent, 2 good, 3 average... and any higher unviable. If your embies were 2 days old -ish then 2 cells is perfectly normal. i'm not taking my temperature this time, i drove myself crazy last time so i'm employing the tactic that i do nothing until OTD and i just ENJOY [ha!] being pregnant. It might be my last time pregnant so i'm going to dream a little for this fortnight.

babs - your ET sounds most unusual  i had a bendy route in last time and there was some jiggery pokery but nothing like you describe. madness! I was emotionally all over the shop though yesterday and there was a massive meltdown to be had outside the hospital with DP before we went in. So much pressure i just exploded. 

lorna - good luck for Monday, it'll be fine  promise 

afm, i have no soreness this time, i did last time, its perfectly normal i think. the progesterone will also make our (.)(.)'s sensitive at some point, but i've yet to have that too. But the windypops  caused by the pessaries as well i reckon... last night was a nightmare  
So when are all our OTD's...? i'm 1st July....


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

just a quickie - 

what dose of pesseries is everyone taking, I'm 1x 400mg twice per day, morning and night (800mg in ttl). I've been on them since the 14th jun, 4 days before et


My OTD -      05/07/10......bloomin ages away!!!

Jo x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi was just wondering what you all do about alcohol and tx, when having fresh cycle i stopped completely when i went to the hospital the nurse said was ok but not to drink every night or get hammered and as its fet i guess its a bit different as eggs already produced etc.... i will be having my fet 07/07 and have a wedding to go to tonight and was wondering wether to have couple of drinks or not dh wants me to but i dont know if its ok or if i would feel guilty


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

linlou - have a couple, i did. you are not growing eggies and i think up to a couple of days before ET you should be fine to indulge a little. better that you are relaxed i say    


monkey - i'm same cyclogest dosage as you. i started 3 days before ET
how are you feeling? i'm scared to move about even though i know it'll make no difference


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello everyone!  

Back at long last!

I ended up staying a day longer than expected at M-I-L's as I felt so tired.....

Welcome LinLou!  

LornaLou - Everything crossed for tomorrow - what time are you booked in for?

Pickles - Good luck with your scan tomorrow, hopefully your lining will be nice and thick and the FET just a few days away!!!  

Marthah and Jo - congratulations of being PUPO too! It's really strange, having a little one with me after so long (and being menopausal normally!. My OTD is 2nd July, but will postpone till the 3rd July as I have patients to see all of Friday and I need to be 100% ok for that......... (you can see the mind games have already started and I'm assuming I'll have to go through this again).

I can finally tell you of my interesting time at the clinic! Basically, (sorry TMI alert), my cervix is extremely high up, so smears are a nightmare, never mind ET.  The same doctor as my first two times did the transfer, and even he was stumped as he couldn't even see my cervix for around 15 mins.  All that jiggling about with the nice speculum was pretty difficult, then he asked me to completely empty my bladder (which I'd really gone to town on filling).  After that, he used a different kind of speculum, asked me to clench my fists under my bum and viola! Job done! The doctor was really pleased with the position of the catheter, so that's good.  However, after all that, I still feeling achy as I had to tense my tummy muscles for quite some time and I'm obviously pretty unfit......   Anyway, since then I've taken it easy, went to the local village fare yesterday and ate lots of cake and ice cream   . Today I've had to work to make up for not working Thursday and Friday.

Can I ask anyone - I've already started to get very mild period like heaviness/cramping - do you reckon that's the Cyclogest? I know it's far too early to be the sign of anything ominous as yet but thought I'd ask.  Other symptoms: boobs have stopped exploding thank goodness, a spot or two on my face, and increased appetite. 

Jo - I'm on 400mg Cyclogest twice a day and 2mg Progynova three times a day. 

Marthah - I feel a bit more relaxed this time about moving about.  The nurse at the clinic said to avoid heavy lifting and generally be careful, but to be honest it's difficult as my DH needs lifting up and cuddling, and there's no way I'm going to be cutting down on those! 

Have a fab week everyone,
take care,
Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

PS that should read DD not DH - hah!
Babsxx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone - sorry not been around lately.  So exciting to see that everyone is now reunited with their embryos or soon to be!     Hugs and best wishes to everyone!  Lorna - good luck for tomorrow  
AFM - well went to clinic on Thursday and lining not as thick as they wanted (7.4mm) so upped the progynova and delayed ET til this Thursday.  I've decided to take some time out from work for a short while (understanding boss - so lucky!) so that I can relax and not worry about any work-stress (last time had loads, and m/c started shortly after a particular work situation   - can't help but associate the two, although for my own sanity shouldn't).  
I also had some acupuncture last Thursday and have booked to have some on the day of ET (immediately before and after ...) - not sure that it will do anything to change the result, but figured if it helped relax me a little it's worth a go!


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All  

thanks for all your good luck wishes for tomorrow    .

mc100  - def put your feet up and try to relax  . Good that you have a sympathetic boss, take advantage of that I reckon and don't feel guilty about not being at work. Good luck for Thur    


Babs - blimey what a performance you had to go through! Good idea to eat lots of ice cream to make up for it.  No idea about the cyclogest. Oh and put that DH down!!!!

Linlou - Enjoy the wedding!

Martha - I was wondering what was causing the excessive flatulence!!!   

I was told to be at the clinic at 1pm tomorrow for a 1.30 transfer     . I will let you know how it all goes tomorrow eve...!

Hello to everyone else

Lorna xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lorna - just popped on to say BEST OF LUCK for tomorrow      hope this time tomorrow you will be pupo too


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all   

Lorna - I hope all went well with your ET today   

Jo - I hope the trumps have settled down! paarp!   lol!

Babs - Sounds like you went through it during your ET.  I'm glad you turned to cake & ice cream, it solves everything!    I did have visions of you picking up your DH, I thought he must just be very little, thanks for clarifying your typo, it made me laugh!!

MC100 - Thursday will soon come round.  Lucky your boss is so understanding, take the time to chill out & relax. Hopefully the acupuncture will help   

AFM - Had my scan today & lining is 10.5mm so ET is planned for FRIDAY!! Eeeeeeek!!  Just got to wait for the phone call from the embryologist on Thursday to update me on the embies thawing     

Hi to everyone else   hope you are all well. 

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

babs - i read your first post and thought 'oh poor girl, there must be something seriously wrong with her DH'... and then i fell about laughing when i read the second one 

pickles - wowsers, this Friday... we are all very close together aren't we... oh best of luck for a good thaw... how many have you got and how many are you having put back? [i have the memory of a guppy, soz] [/i]


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow pickles! Thats a great lining for those embies to snuggle into! Well done you - that milk must be doing the trick   !! Great news about Friday     - how are you feeling about it? 

AFM - I am now PUPO! I was a bit distraught this morning when the embryologist phoned and told me that the 1st 2 embies didnt survive the thaw   . She thawed the remaining 2 and thankfully they were in better shape, one had gone from a 2 cell to a 4 cell by the time we arrived. She offered us a copy of the picture of them, DH guffawed but I said yes please and now I have 2 photos of a total of 6 cells  !!! Anyway, procedure was straighforward and now embies are settling down happily I hope     !!

Got a cracking headache now though - anyone else have this after FET? Not sure if it's the heat and being 4 hours in the car today.

Marthah - how are you feeling?

Hello to everyone else!

L xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

two on board is good as a final result there Lorna... but the journey to that result mustve been stressful    poor you hun, try not to think about what happened and think positive for the future      i haven't had a headache though i hear its common from other threads... i've been taking paracetamol for aching in my kidney/ovary area... think its the cyclogest causing the internal groaning. 
i'm mentally quite positive which is maybe a foolish thing and setting myself up for a bigger fall, but ive said to myself that i'm going to enjoy being PUPO as this is the last time i might have that privilege, so positive i shall be! At the end of the day, worrying isn't going to help is it, its out of my hands so i'm going with the flow this time, and definitely NOT testing early. 
When is your OTD?


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)




----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

point well made there Armi !


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Babs - gee whizzz, what a palava you had indeed eh!  Defo think the Cyclogest causes the pains, I've been very uncomfy since starting taking it. Hope your feeling a bit better today.  xx  


MC100 - fingers crossed that linning keeps growing, sounds like your almost there hun, good luck for Thurs.  x  

Pickles - yeh, just a few more days and you'll be pupo too, fingers crossed the thaw goes well.   


Lorna - whooo hoo hoooo congrats on being pupo !  I can't beleive you have photos of your little embies, I'm sooo jealous my clinic reluctantly (at least that how it felt to me) give me the grading and number of cells.....god can you imagine I asked for a photo.....phaa    Hope your taking it nice and easy.  I've not sufferend any headaches until today (day 4), I'd guess it was maybe just the heay so I'd make sure you get plenty water down yeh.  Hope it clears soon.   


Martha - you go girl with your positive thoughts, I'm with you for the time being but reckon that I'll twitch and turn as my 1st 2ww wait drags on and on and on and on and on and on and on and onnnnn.....           


LinLou - How was the wedding, did you have a wee tipple then?  I would have had a couple if I was you...hic  lol  



Me - well what a blinding headache I had today   and a bit light headed, hmmm actally I felt rather nautious and weak at one point too, I know its prob waaaay to early for any sort of symptoms but it really has been a long time since I've had a blinder like that.     Still trumping but not as bad, still got cramp and planty of twinges but I'd say today was the best day yet with regards to less pain.....don't know if thats a good thing   (.)(.)'s are not exploding anymore either Babs lol   I've also been uber sleepy all day   


Anyhoo,    to anyone I've missed and here is some good stuff for us all...

         


TTFN

Jo xxx


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

Hi girls 
          not been on for a few days was feeling ok til today , Otd is on thursday n i,ve just started bleeding. Feel like someones ripped my heart out xx Dp is devastated don't know what to do now, i know i still have to take these injections tail Thursday but whats the point xx hope everyone else is doing better than me xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

carolyn - keep going hun -  sometimes you can get an implantation bleed... i did on my first cycle and got DS from it, i was convinced it was all over. i have friends too who bled thro their first trimester and went on to have successful pregnancies... try to stay positive, there is still a chance


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

hi marthah 
thanks for the support but i think its all over this time 
have to go into work this morning dont know how i,m going to cope x
feel like a failure once again xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Carolyn -   if you really feel you can't cope with work then is it possible you can not go in? Have you got a sympathetic boss? You must be feeling awful, hun but try and hang in there. I had lots of bleeds with ds and each time thought it was over. Whatever happens you are not a failure   .


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Carolyn - just read back and seen what you said about your boss. That doesn't help matters if she's like that. Just do what is best for you though, regardless of what she may think.
Big hug to you


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Carolyn - do try and take a break.  Hang on in there.  Thinking of you.   M


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Carolyn - Hope its just a big heavy implantation bleed your got?  Make sure you take it easy and don't let that evil boss get the better of you!!   and like Lorna says you are not a failure at all!!!!!  Take care        

TTFN


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

Hi girls 
well i went into work was ok as Hitler is away on holiday. Some of the girls told me before she went she  told them not to treat me with kid gloves, i,m raging but the girls are great and been so supportive, If i get another BFN on the thursday i,ve still got another treatment left. i was thinking of asking my doctor or the hospital for a sick line starting the day of my ER and right through the 2ww, does any one know where i stand with this as i have a heavy job and no support from her what so ever xx surprisingly i feel ok  today think it,ll hit me thursday when i get the dreaded phone call x I know i must be strong and try again am not letting her or this failed treatment beat me xx thanks again girls dont know what i would have done without yous xx hope everyones ok xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Carolyn - your boss sounds horrible, no wonder you were worried about going back! Good on you though for going in and I hope it helped to take you mind off things a bit? As for time off, I think if you ask your doctor and say that you have a heavy job then they will sing you off for the 2ww no probs. Do you have a nice doctor you could talk to about it? As for whether you would get paid for that time I don't know. I would say it depends on your employer and whether they have provision for ivf treatment in their employee entitlements or if it could be classed as sick leave. There is a work issues board on here, if you look at the ask a lawyer section it mentions it and if you go into that board you can request to have access to it I think. Anyone else know anything more about the board? Whatever happens, I don't think your boss can stop you taking the time off as it is a basic right. Saying all that, I still stand by what I said earlier, keep your chin up for now and try to stay positive until thursday        

L xx


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

L - you dont know the half of it she hasnt got any kids and doesnt want any sometime i could punch her   . We,ll see what thursday brings if i get a BFN which i think i will, i,ll get my head down n start saving theres no way she,ll pay me. My doctors great so dont think there should be a problem ... think as soon as my proper Af comes i,ll try again as ive already had 5 months break this year. Until then i can get as much bill paid as i can then i shouldnt be a problem with SSP. She the only thing that stesses me out during my TX. trying to stay   positive till thursday xx I,ll let all you lovelys know what happens xx take care


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All 

Oh Carolyn, I really feel for you. The whole treatment cycle is stressful enough without a nasty, bitter boss.  Try not to let her get you down   .  Don't give up hope yet, fingers crossed for you for Thursday      

Lorna - Congrats on being pupo!   How cool that you got to keep some piccies too.  I hope the headache has settle down and you are chilling out.  I'm feeling excited about Friday, just a bit scared about the thawing phone call on Thursday  We have 3 frozen embies so hopefully some will be good. 

Jo, Marthah & Babs - hope you are all well & the   is not driving you too   yet!

Hi to anyone I have missed!  

I noticed they have a little date chart on the May thread, perhaps we should do the same to keep track of dates and results etc.  What do you think? (if anyone wants to go ahead with this, go for it, I'm not very organised so will take me a while! lol ) 

Pickles xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All  

Just a quick question to the PUPO ladies, has anyone suffered muscle spasms or back pain since their transfer? I had really bad back pain last night that woke me up. It was like muscle spasms (which I've had before when I get back pain) and was so bad I eventually got up and came downstairs. I think it's due to the amount of time I spent laying around and in bed yesterday   ! Just a bit worried that my uterus might have been contracting? Feel ok today, just back ache (middle of back) where I often get it. 

Hope everyone is well 

L x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lornalou - i've been have back pain - more aching to be honest in the small of my back and round the front where my ovaries are... two paracetamol have been sorting it out fine, but i am worse in the mornings, couldn't straighten up this morning


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Pickles I'd thought about that a few days ago too,

so...here is my effort....its not very good and if I've anything wrong big soz   . Please it anyones dates are wrong just copy paste and amend if you want?.......

      

 *DR Oestrogen ET TEST Outco*me

Pickles ....*.................*.....................25/06/10...........?...................?........

Babs ....*.................*....................17/06/10.....03/07/10............?........

LornaLou ....*.................*....................21/06/10...........?...................?........

Carolyn582 ....*.................*....................10/06/10.....24/06/10............?........

MC100 ....*.................*....................24/06/10...........?...................?........

Cheeky monkey 15/0510........02/06/10...........17/06/10.....05/07/10............?.......

Martha ....*.................*.....................18/06/10.....01/07/10............?........

LinLou ....*.................*.....................07/07/10...........?...................?........

      

Its not very good as I have no idea how you use the proper tab to insert tables, but it does the same job....kind of lol  (took bloomin ages too!!!!  )

Sorry if I've missed you out, just copy, paste and add yourself if you want.

Jo 

xx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

noticed this on an other thread......

Boots are doing 'bogof' buy one get one free ......

http://www.boots.com/en/First-Response-Early-Result-Twin-Pregnancy-Test-2-Pack_1785/

Jo


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Jo!!  That's great (much better than mine would have been!) I've added my dates......




















































 *DR Oestrogen ET TEST Outco*me

Pickles 31/05/10 11/06/10 25/06/10 ? ?

Babs ....*.................*....................17/06/10.....03/07/10............?........

LornaLou ....*.................*....................21/06/10...........?...................?........

Carolyn582 ....*.................*....................10/06/10.....24/06/10............?........

MC100 ....*.................*....................24/06/10...........?...................?........

Cheeky monkey 15/0510........02/06/10...........17/06/10.....05/07/10............?.......

Martha ....*.................*.....................18/06/10.....01/07/10............?........

LinLou ....*.................*.....................07/07/10...........?...................?........




















































I hope everyone is well

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

golly, we're all official now


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Hope everyone is hanging in there ok. Thanks for all your hard work putting the dates together, that's really helful as I always get muddled up!

Carolyn- crossing everything for tomorrow, hang in therex

I think back ache can happen around now because of the hormones relaxing everything. I think tho that if it carries on I'd give the clinic a ring, just to make sure alls well. Is it me or is this waiting business soooooooo slooooooow!

Well no symptoms to speak of, even the super boobs aren't tender at all! I'll be potty by next week!

Love Babsxxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow jo!! Not surprised it took you ages! Well done! I've added my dates too.




















































*DR Oestrogen ET TEST Outco*me

Pickles 31/05/10 11/06/10 25/06/10 ? ?

Babs ....*.................*....................17/06/10.....03/07/10............?........

LornaLou 03/06/10......14/06/10...........21/06/10......07/07/10..............?........

Carolyn582 ....*.................*....................10/06/10.....24/06/10............?........

MC100 ....*.................*....................24/06/10...........?...................?........

Cheeky monkey 15/0510........02/06/10...........17/06/10.....05/07/10............?.......

Martha ....*.................*.....................18/06/10.....01/07/10............?........

LinLou ....*.................*.....................07/07/10...........?...................?........




















































Thanks for advice re backache. Has subsided today thankfully. Definitely better now I've been up and about a bit more.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello    

How's everyone doing? Sending out lots of    !!!

Any signs or symptoms I'm only 4 days into this and feel like I'm going mad already psychoanalysing every twinge! Thing is, I know its too early for any signs yet! 

Trying to keep a bit busy now to take my mind off it but still managed a nap today at lunchtime   !

Hope all ladies are looking after themselves

L xx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey all!

Got a call from the clinic this afternoon to confirm 2 out of our 3 embies survived the thaw, just got to divide ready for tomorrow. They will call us by 8.30am if there is a problem (_please_ phone, don't ring!) otherwise we are booked for ET at 11am   Bit scared now!!

Hope everyone else is doing well. Off to do my ironing now, so I can chill out for a few days!

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantastic news Pickles! Wishing you all the luck in the world, can't wait for you to be PUPO too!

I don't have any symptoms either, the heaviness in the tummy has gone so it must've been the ET or the meds.

I convinced myself that this time 
around I'd be more relaxed but no, I'm just as dotty this time around.  I've been having dreams about giving birth(!) So I'm obviously thinking about it even when I'm asleep!

Hope everyone's hanging in there better than I am!
Babsx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

****  warning me post, sorry!!  *****

Well, hope you all having a better day than me, I've ben on such a downer today, left work early and went straight to bed and haven't left it.

Not sure whats wrong with me, just can't stop crying  , I've been picking arguments with DH too. I was supposed to go meet the girlies tonight for the pub quiz but pulled a sickie on them all last min  

I'm the same babs, tummy is better & boobs have gone all normal....not sure how to read into that?

I can't stop hugging my dogs I have got my arms round their necks forcing them to hug back lo    

Payday tomorrow so fingers crossed I'll cheer up after a bit of retail therapy     



Sorry for the lack of personals, hope you all well.

Pickles all the best for tomorrow, hope it all goes well hun xxx


Jo  

xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hang in there Jo, I tell you what I'm so glad to be able to talk to other people here, esp in the 2ww. 

I know exactly what you mean with the emotions, I'm never really easy to cry but today I had an away day at work and as soon as I got there I burst into tears in front of everyone (they don't know I'm having treatment). I was mortified. Even adverts are setting me off!

It actually feels like PMT on acid! I don't know, I just wish next week would be here now to put me out of my misery/

Anyhow, enough of me rambling, great knowing there's such good support from everyone,

Look after yourself Jo,

Hope everyone is ok,
Love Babsxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Sounds like we all need a pick me up... Hopefully the weekend will bring some distraction as a welco e relief... Sorry no personals... Can u believe it, my f-ing laptop has packed up in the week I really need it. I will try to read and post on my phone but it's very frustrating 

love to you all ... I'm with u alll in spirit xxxx


----------



## Carolyn582 (May 4, 2010)

Well ladies, just as i thought BFN, 
Dont know how i feel at the moment 
Trying again next month, Last chance 
hope everyones doing ok xxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All

Carolyn - I am so sorry. Sending you    Look after yourself xx

Jo - Sorry to hear you are feeling so low.  Retail therapy is a wonderful healer, nothing like some new stuff to make you feel better. I hope it does the trick   xx

Babs - Hang on in there.  I know what you mean about the strange dreams, last night I ran off with Duncan James from Blue which was rather bizarre!!   lol

Marthah - Stupid computers! I hope you are doing well xx

AFM - Well I have joined the PUPO gang!  Got to the clinic today and 1 embryo had divided to 4 cells and the other was still 2 cells, but progressing well. They were quite happy with both of them and we got to look at them on screen which was amazing, then they went to snuggle in their new home.  OTD is 9th July.  So the   begins here.

Hope everyone has a lovely sunny weekend.
Take care

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Pickles- I just bobbed on t see how u had done - that's excellent news, fingers crossed hey 

Carolyn I'm sooo sorry it's not worked this time. Xxx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I join late to the party. My name is Ashley I've had two previous fresh cycles first one BFN second one was BFp but was ectopic. Im now on my way to my first frozen cycle and et is Monday. I'm so so so nervous I only have three embies two in one tube one in another. They are hoping to thaw only two and transfer but obviously depends on if they survive. Ahh this is so nerveracking. xxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks Marthah!   

Ashley - Welcome to the thread! We were in exactly the same position regarding the frozen embryos.  We had three frozen, two in one tube & one in another.  They had to thaw all three in the end, however two survived and I had the ET this morning.

I know what you mean about it being nerve-racking, I kept thinking there was going to be a problem right up to when they called us in.  There was 30 mins delay sitting in the waiting room & your mind starts working over-drive, but all was ok in the end.  Just got to get thru the 2WW now!  

Good luck for Monday, do they call you Monday morning to confirm the outcome of the thaw?  

Pickles xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Sounds like we need a group hug to keep us all going   

Carolyn - so sorry to hear your news     

Ashley - welcome, try to keep sane over the weekend! Before you know it you'll be PUPO too!

Marthah -    damned technology always lets you down when you need it most! 

Jo and Babs -    they are so right when they call this an emotional rollercoaster! I think all the meds mess with our emotions too. 

Pickles - Fantastic news !!!      Well done you!

AFM  - went shopping for a while this morning to take my mind off things for a while but was so tired after!! What's that all about? Don't know how I will cope with work on Monday  !

Well the weather is looking scorchio for the weekend, hope everyone gets a chance to relax and enjoy the sunshine   

L xxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Elo everyone, 

Carolyn -      sooo sorry to hear your news.  

Ashley -    and welcome, good luck for Monday, lets us know how you get on.   

Babs -      PMT on acid   at least your OTD is next week I've still got to wait until the following monday...although I have a feeliung that I'll secum (sp?) to the hpt     . Do you think you'll test early?     

Martha - Do you think you'll stick it out in until the 1st or will you test early?    How you feeling, any symptons yet?  Hope the pesky puter is sorted soon.

Pickles - well done on being PUPO, hope your taking it easy hun.   

LornaLou - yeh, shopping is always good  , I'm thinking about upgrading to the new Iphone4 so off to the big city tomorrow to check it out.  Hope your feeling ok?


Me - (.)(.)'s are aching/nipping tonight (don't need to poke them cos there sore enough without   ) and the af cramp is back big style    mood is a bit better, still had a wee cry though.  Looking forward to the rest of the weekd.

Take care everyone here is a wee dance for us all....


                 


TTFN

Jo  x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone!

Pickles, congrats on being PUPO too! Great to hear you've got two lovely embryos on board! Rest up and enjoy the good weather this weekend! 

Jo, glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, I'm sure its the meds, I cried a bit tonight again too!  I darent test early as I'll be a mess at work (it'll be really difficult to stop myself though. What about you? Do you think you'll go for it!

Carolyn, so sorry chick, look after yourself. 

Hi also to Marthah, MC, Lorna, LinLou, 

Ashley - welcome, fingers crossed for next week!

Sorry this is short, using my phone and a bit fiddly!!

Take care
Babsxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

No testing early here - I lost extra days last time than I needed to with all those tears. 
I have no symptoms again so am mentally trying to be practical... Of course that looks like me dqydreamg a lot about being preggers so not actually that successful. 

Still on the phone... Am reading though 

Stay strong ladies xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello   

My turn for the tears today - was at a 3yo's birthday party and a friend asked me about it (I haven't told everyone!). As I started to talk about it I could feel myself welling up and I felt such an idiot! I had to put the old shades on when I went outside after that as didn't want everyone knowing I'd been crying! I know it sounds silly but I've really tried not to get too emotional about the tx, mainly by not thinking about it but its obviously all bubbling away under the surface. Thing is, this is our absolute last time, for my own sanity as well as for financial reasons and I'm just not sure how I would cope with the thought that it was all over   . Not sure if that makes sense. 

I didn't feel completely alone knowing that Jo and Babs had had a good cry too  !

Jo - boobs being sore is a good sign isn't it? Not sure that I will be able to resist testing early. Loving the dance   

Pickles - how are you feeling?

How fantastic is the weather today (well it is here at least!!)?

Lx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello!

Lorna - Not thinking about the treatment is easier said than done, as we all know.  What you have said makes complete sense.  Sometimes having a good old blub is a good thing   as it stops you bottling it all up.  Try to keep strong     

I'm feeling good so far, had a lovely day today just relaxing under an umbrella in the garden reading.  My DH has been an absolute star, bringing me drinks and cooking my dinner.  However think he is finding it harder than me at the mo as he had a little blub earlier! So Lorna you are certainly not alone!  I'm only at day 2 so I am sure my time will come.  I bought a last minute purchase the day before my ET, a Zita West pre & post transfer relaxation CD,  there are 3 sessions on there which seem practically the same to me, however certainly does the job. 

I hope the rest of you lovely ladies are doing well and enjoying the weekend.  I'm not sure I can stand the stress of the football tomorrow! 

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok. Feeling pretty upset as have definite AF feelings that are getting stronger. No boob soreness or any other symptoms, I know it sounds mad (and far too early) but really wanting to do a HPT to confirm my worst fears. Feel the whole thing is so upsetting and I guess I'm (like other ladies here) feeling worse as my next embryo is the last I'll ever have  and it probably won't work either. So sorry for my rambling, can't get it out of my head. I wish I could go to sleep for the next five days!

At least the weather's beautiful........

Love Babsxxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Oh babs! I've been feeling very similar but I know the result if I test too early- it's counter productive Hun, please try to resist. Xxx the hormones will be messng with ur mind too so whilst u are being irrational and extreme in ur thoughts try also to keep in mind that the facts are you don t have af yet and these symptoms are the same if u are having implantation. Come on, keep positive! Mwah. Xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Marthah
Thank you so much for your kind and wise words! I think I'm over tired and emotional and clearly not thinking straight at the moment. How are you managing? I'd really forgotten how tough this is, I've gone from saying I'll delay testing one day to considering doing it 5 days early! I really hope you're hanging in there ok,

Take it easy everyone (a bit choice comong from me!)
Babsxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we're all suffering with short fuses aswell with this heat. I'm JUST coping avoiding a meltdown earlier... I need my computer back...


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Babs -    this is hard isn't it? I think Martha's right that the heat isn't helping - cooking up all those hormones racing around! I know how you feel wanting to test early. Again, as Martha said af symptoms could be a positive sign. 
From what people say the 2nd wk of the 2ww is the hardest so its no wonder you feel like this. Just try to stay strong and positive   . Are you at work tomorrow? I am going back tomorrow after a week off and am hoping that will take my mind off it a bit although I will have a million questions no doubt as I had to tell people at work as the head thought it would be best as people only mean well and they would wonder what was up with me   . I dont mind people knowing but now feel I dont want to talk about it and begrudge having my personal life laid open for all to see!

Marthah - hope you get that computer sorted tomorrow! 

 to all others and a little   , Good luck tomorrow, Ashley     

XXXX


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all

Lorna & Babs - sorry you are having a rough time. Hang on in there   xx

Lorna - I know what you mean about not wanting to talk about it when you go to work. Hopefully everyone will respect your wish not to discuss it. I have taken today and tomorrow as unpaid leave and also have next Thurs and Fri off (which will be my day 13 & 14). I feel fine at the moment but checked through my little diary I wrote last cycle and found it was around day 9 when it starts to get difficult.

Ashley - I hope all goes well for your ET today   I have added you to our date list, feel free to copy & paste to add your OTD xx

Marthah - Keep going with those positive thoughts   xx

 to everyone else, I hope you are well xx




















































*DR Oestrogen ET TEST Outco*me

Pickles 31/05/10 11/06/10 25/06/10 09/07/10 ?

Babs ....*.................*....................17/06/10.....03/07/10............?........

LornaLou 03/06/10......14/06/10........... 21/06/10....07/07/10..............?........

Carolyn582 ....*.................*....................10/06/10.....24/06/10.......... 

MC100 ....*.................*..................24/06/10...........?...................?........

Cheeky monkey 15/0510........02/06/10...........17/06/10.....05/07/10............?.......

Martha ....*.................*.....................18/06/10.....01/07/10............?........

LinLou ....*.................*.....................07/07/10...........?...................?........

Ashley 28/06/10


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm PUPO!!!  embryos were of good quality and one was even beginning to hatch!!  back home now completely shattered and achy but cant wait till next wednesday!!! Hope ur well xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

congratulations Ashley - half the battle done, now rest easy and keep up those fluids    martha's orders!   


i  have my computer back so hopefully i'll be a little more supportive now    i thought about testing earlier, i didn't, i'm glad i didn't. don't want to ruin more of a week than necessary     


i still have no symptoms and its concerning me, not even sore (.)(.)'s and everyone gets those on progesterone don't they?


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Congratulations Ashley   !

Martha - I have not had sore (.)(.) either so don't worry too much. Glad you got the computer sorted out.   

Pickles - are you off work for the whole 2ww then? That sounds like a great idea. Re your diary, I am definitely feeling worse about it as time goes on. 

How are the other ladies holding up, Babs, Jo?

      

L xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Thanks for all your much needed support (what did people do before these forums).  I really really appreciate all your kind words.  

It sounds as if quite a few of us are finding the 2ww pretty tough going, especially in the last week......  

Marthah, glad you're up and running again with your PC (I'm also admiring your amazing will-power!)  

Jo - I hope you're ok (sending you lots of positive thoughts)  

Hi also to Pickles, Lorna, LinLou too!    

MC and Carolyn: Hope you're both ok.........

Ashley - fantastic news, well done!

For me - still no symptoms apart from strong AF cramps. No tender boobs.......  We'll see, decided to test Friday night, not Saturday morning as I won't be able to wait another 12 hours......  

Take care everyone

love Babsxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

have you all seen this link on the ladies in waiting 2ww thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

i've just read it and it def calmed me down x no nonsense facts x


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

this is also a good one to lift the spirits... come girls, we can do this    

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233265.0


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks for that Marthah

Just realised I have been a complete muppet and eaten fresh pineapple in a fruit salad. Has anyone else heard that this can cause contractions? I totally forgot! Now am in complete panic!


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

from my first cycle i know a FF who only ate fresh pineapple throughout - it was her craving... everyday, 2 boxes of that m&S stuff... she went to 42 weeks... don't worry hun !


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks again, Marthah, will try to relax a bit


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Evening all,

Hope you are all well and had a lurvly weekend. 

*Ashley* - Congtats on being Pupo    , hopw your resting nicley and being looked after well. 

*Babs* - If not sure how I feel, (.)(.)'s are still a bit sore, it comes and goes now so does the cramping but nothing is really making me think I'll have a + or - result, I'm a bit unsure all together really as I'm not sure how I should be feeling and whats is down to the meds. I've decided to test Sat morn....but like you I'll prob buckle and test Friday night  just re-read your negitive post from yesterday so thought I'd send you some    to cheer you up.

*Martha* -    _SYMPTOM SPOTTING CRAZINESS IN 2WW -_ seen that one the other day too, its great, helped me  a lot actually 

*Pickles, Lorna, MC, Carolyn*      Hope your all well.

*Me* - Well I went car shopping at the weekend, haven't bought or decided yet, I keep putting it off, I have a Mini Cooper Convertible which for obvious reasons would not be very practical if I have a little sprog and pram to fit in to it, but, as I have no idea when I'll get my own little sprog I kind of want to keep the mini     
DH is on back shift this week so I'm feeling a little bit lonely and sorry for myself tonight, I was fine in work so I've decided to go to my mums after work tomorrow night for grub and some company to keep my mind off things.

Sorry for the mega-ish post, hope your all well.

Speak soon.

Jo

xxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Lorna -    Like like Martha says 'diny worry lass' (except you have to imagine I've said it with a strong Scottish accent lol   )


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Jo  , feel a bit more relaxed now. Have a nice time at your mum's tomorrow


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

****me post sorry****

Well I woke this morning at 5.30 and have not been back to sleep, I feel mega sickly and have diarrhea (sorry TMI  ) I feel a bit shakey/weak and a bit minging really. I hope I've not caught anything  , really hope I've not came down with some sort of bug!!!!

Hope everyone else has a better start to the day than me.

Take care.

TTFN

jo  


Edited to say, I've just spent the last 10 mins being sick....very sick  ! (sorry TMI I know, really sorry, hope your not eating breaky  )


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

cheeky monkey - i'd take that as a good sign... you usually know if its something you've eaten, so it might just be a surge of hormones that is affecting your system. with my DS i spent the first 6 weeks having diarrhoea, i had no sickness though.       let's hope so. just keep WELL hydrated however little you feel like drinking


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi everyone   

Lorna - I am off Mon & Tues this week, back to work tomorrow, but have booked Thurs & Fri off next week (Fri is my OTD)  It would be lovely to have the whole 2 weeks off, but I only started a new job 5 weeks ago so has been a bit awkward asking for any time off really.  I am having to takes the days off as unpaid leave too!  

I also ate fresh pineapple the other day and had a panic too when I read that it could be a bad thing.  I have also been panicking over everything I have done over the last few days as I read on another post that some recommend 3 days bed rest after ET.  I have been trying to take it easy, but you know what it's like, I worried that I shouldn't have picked up a basket full of washing, walked to the shop, sat in the shade in the garden etc etc.....  I keep trying to tell myself not to worry, but it's easier said than done!  

Marthah - Thanks for posting the Craziness in 2WW - it helps to know we all have the same crazy thoughts!!
Jo - Sorry you are feeling poorly.  I agree with Marthah's advice, could be a good sign.  Drink loads of water!  Hope you start to feel better soon    

Babs & Ashley - How are you doing?

Hello to everyone else! 

Pickles xx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey girls, so so pleased with our result yesterday I had my phone call in the morning to say that the embies had survived the thaw but had collapsed but when we got there in the afternoon they had plumped back up .

I've had a really achy feeling in my back and belly today and I know I've been through this twice before but my brain has gone dead and I can't remember if its normal.

Also they told me certain things to increase our chances so thought i'd pass them on: Don't get too hot or sweaty, no swimming for a min of 2 weeks, cut down on caffeine, no exercise, no lifting, no naughty cuddles  and to keep to a generally healthy diet.

I had a cup of tea this morning without thinking that'll be ok though won't it?

Cheeky Monkey: Hope you feel better soon xxx
Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Feeling much better now...thank goodness. Although I do have the worst ever case of butterflys     Dh mentioned this morning that he thought my 'upset tummy' was prob some sort of morning sickness    then Martha and Pickles said it could be a good thing      I've not stopped thinking about this all day, I'm soooo nervous but don;t want to get carried away.

I'm just soooo glad I don't have any pee sticks at home other wise I'd have gone home from work hours ago to test.

If I'm unwell tomorrow again then its off to boots I'm affraid lol  , you'll never stop me    


Ashley - Tea does have some Caffine in it however, I think you have to drink around 6 cups to match 1 cuppa coffee so, I'd guess you'll be fine, diny worry lass  .  I just buy caffine free tea and Coffee now because I can't taste the difference. 



How is everone else?     

Here is an other wee dance for you all.....

                              



TTFN

JO

x


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

Ashley - think its quite normal to get back and tummy ache post FET. I had and still have both! Well done on the fab frosties!

Pickles - Nice to have OTD and the day before off work. I'm glad Im not the only one freaking out about every little thing I've been doing! 

Martha - the big day for you tomorrow, as Babs said, your will power is something to be admired   . Good luck, hun!!!  You feeling ok?  

Jo - the sickness could well be agood sign - hang in there hun!! Can't say I blame you for wanting to rush out and get some pee sticks!!

Babs - hello

Me post again, sorry - had a bleed today at work (of all places), its brown blood (TMI) and has stopped now. Not really enough for a pad. I also had light spotting on Sat and Sun, also brown (far TMI!!). Thing is, this is usually the way af starts for me. Can't believe it could be this early.      its implantation bleeding. If it is AF then I will prob know tomorrow. Felt gutted earlier but hopeful now it has stopped. I tried to phone the clinic but not got through yet. 

L xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

lorna - that description sounds like implantation bleeding to me. if there's no red or constant bleeding i would put money on it being implantation. i've had both scenarios in the past - you would know for sure if it was AF, its much heavier on account of your lining being properly thickened to receive the embryo. 


oh and my OTD is THursday not tomorrow, sorry, positive thoughts for thursday please if i may


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

This 2ww is completely noodling my brain   . I don't even know what day of the week it is. 

Of course good luck for Thursday,       muchly!!!! 

Not sure whether to go an extra bum bullet tonight to be on the safe side   

XXX


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

is that the actual face you pull lorna when you double up on bum bullets?


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Yes, could be, doubt it would be a pleasant experience    !

Any signs or symptoms yet for you Martha?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i have nothing Lorna, i'm concerned there is nothing    not long now though and then i'll know... oh gawd


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

nothing for me either, sickness has gone which is only confirming what I had been thinking all along (bfn!)  We'll see on Monday for the bloods but think my first ET has been a big flop!


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join you please? I am on my 3rd ET (1 fresh cycle produced 14 embies - used 1 on fresh cycle, used 1 with FET - first one thawed was perfect) and have 2 sprouts on board this time but they had to thaw 6 to get the 2.    I had 1 cycle cancelled due to thin womb lining.
I am on 4 x Oestrogen per day and 2 x progesterone (cyclogest...bullets as you call them   ) 
So I am now 9dp2dt with what was a 4 cell and a 6 cell (reduced to 5 when thawed) symptoms - which I am putting down to drugs are, feeling incredibly sick all times of the day making me not want to eat a thing! Light headedness, and unbearable (.)(.)! I also have the weirdest sensation of "butterflies"   
My OTD is 8th July.....but of course I bought 25 ebay tests that detect 10miuHcg so I have started testing    Obviously negative. My DP is home today - he works on the oil rigs 3 weeks on and 3 off. So he can distract me for the next week    2WW is so incredibly hard! I always get the gremlins after the first week is up. 

So I am snuggling in with you ladies if you will have me, I need some support now, Best of luck to you all. Ang xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

the more the merrier Ang... you are naughty for testing early but i've been guilty of that in the past too so... its so hard isn't it, your mind plays tricks on you analysing every little twinge. good luck and hope to hear your good news on the 8th      


cheeky monkey - i'm in the same position i think - i'm trying to stay positive... i'm thinking if tomorrow's test is negative and i've no bleeding then i'm going down to the clinic and insisting on a BT. all HPT's came back negative for me with my DS so i'm holding on to that thought. this whole process is ridiculous, its exhausting and i'm getting madder by the hour if i see another preggers woman on the street or on telly, its just not fair      still that's not a very positive stance to take is it, so i need to even things out a bit


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

had scan today was 11mm et planned for next weds hope youre all ok

L xx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just had a thought how many days after et is all your test dates. It's just I've been ready through and many seem to be a lot longer after mine. Mine is 9 days after et?!?!?!?


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ashley -  my clinic say 16 days after ET, I had ET 22 June and OTD is 8 July, did you have a blastocyst transfer? Mine was 2 day old embryo's. Most are told to test 14 days after ET or a little less for 5 day old embies    your 9 days does seem a little short - I wouldn't give up if you get a negative at 9 days past a 2 day transfer - a lot of ladies only get a BFP on their OTD or even a day or so after. And that is leaving at least 14 days. Good luck xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Hope everyone's doing ok!

Marthah - everything crossed for tomorrow chick!     Thanks too for the fab positive dancing!!

LinLou - great news on the lining - nice and cosy for the wee one/s!  

Ashley - my clinic is also 16 days post transfer (although I'm waiting a day as I don't want to test before I go to work). Seems they're all different, I wonder if it's to do with the date that the embryo/s were frozen (ie 3/4/blast).

Jo: Sorry you've been feeling so squiffy, glad that it's starting to settle.  I have absolutely no symptoms either, apart the odd nausea (which is med related as it's been since just before FET).  It's worrying because when I had my BFP last time, I had (TMI) a lot of CM (this has now gone), sore (.) (.)s, spotty face (not that I want that again), and stabbing pains in my lady bits (ditto). Now - nothing.  Having said that every pregnancy different and I know that lots of women don't have anything at all when in the early stages of pregnancy, so who knows..........  

Lorna - it isn't too early for implantation bleeding, apparently! Oooooh cross fingers!  

Pickles - hope you're hanging in there, this whole things messes with your mind and makes you paranoid about everything doesn't it!  Look after yourself chick  

Ang - welcome to the thread, congrats on your FET! Cross fingers for you............

Sorry if I've missed anyone (MC100 - are you ok?)

love Babsxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Welcome Ang!  Nice to have you with us! Good luck  

Marthah - I love your dancing   Wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow









Babs - I hope you are doing ok. Not long to go now  

Linlou - Fab lining results! Good luck for next Weds 

Jo - Keep positive hun  

Lorna - Sounds like it could be an implantation bleed. Fingers crossed for you  

MC100 - How are you doing?

AFM - Went back to work today (but was on a training course all day away from my normal office, which was nice) But I've had the strangest feeling in my tummy all day, reading your posts I think it was butteries as well. How odd! Apart from that, I feel fine, no other symptoms at all. I think being back at work has stopped my mind going into overdrive as well 

I have updated the table with Ang's OTD & Linlou's ET date ......

 

DR Oestrogen ET TEST Outcome

Pickles 31/05/10 11/06/10 25/06/10 09/07/10 ?

Babs 17/06/10 03/07/10 ?

LornaLou 03/06/10 14/06/10 21/06/10 07/07/10 ?

Carolyn582 10/06/10 24/06/10 

MC100 24/06/10 ? ?

Cheeky monkey 15/05/10 02/06/10 17/06/10 05/07/10 ?

Martha 18/06/10 01/07/10 ?

LinLou 07/07/10 ? ?

Ashley 28/06/10 07/07/10 ?

Ang 08/07/10 ?

 

Take care everyone

Pickles xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello All

Marthah - I can say it now -         and     for tomorrow!!! I was going to say as well that no symptoms doesn't necessarily mean anything. So hang in there! That's really interesting that you had bfns on hpt with ds, is that quuite common? I was reading somewhere on the 2ww board that one clinic suggested continuing meds and retesting after another 2 days if you have bfn on otd but no af. Know what you mean about seeing preggers people EVERYWHERE! 

Jo -    sounds like you are in need of a bit of support now. Keep positive, hun. It's not over til the fat lady (af) sings. Not long to wait now. Are you car hunting this weekend? Mini convertible is my dream car at the mo - enjoy it in this lush weather (hope its sunny where you are if not -    for you)

Babs - When are you testing? Think you are next after Martha?     

Ang - welcome to the thread  - sending you some   

Ashley - My otd is 16 days after transfer. All clinics are a bit different but I think it does mainly seem to depend on how many days old the embies are.

Linlou - that's great news, good luck for weds     

Pickles - glad you keeping your mind off the dreaded 2ww a bit. Have you looked up the butterflies thing to find out what it could mean - very exciting! 

AFM - still some brownish spotting (TMI) but it has slowed up. Really felt like af was coming today though but no sign this eve. Really      and trying to stay positive and above all trying to take my mind off it but relax at the same time  . I feel exactly the same as Babs when she said she wished she could go to sleep and wake up on OTD! I can't see me staying strong enough not to test early.  My clinic today advised me to test on Monday anyway so I have the go ahead from them to be a bit naughty   Like everyone else though I have no actual symptoms of pg. 

Another   and more    all round. Tonight I am visualising the little embies snuggling in and embedding nicely!


positive thoughts to everyone
Lxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

sorry ladies no energy for personals, i just bobbed on to say a big thank you for your    thoughts, they do mean a lot. my dp is not home still and has asked me once this last 2 weeks how i am... he is busy and stressed with work but that's really no excuse. you might not hear from me till the afternoon tomorrow as i'm going to the clinic to get a blood test done, i cannot rely on the HPT result... 


lorna its quite rare i've read but possible that the hcg doesn't make it into the urine to signal the test enough... with my son it took till week 4 to get a bfp... i dont need that kind of stress in my life on top of what is already the most scary 2 weeks for a lady!


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Morning girls, thanks for your replies my embies were blasts and the clinic said blood test 7 days later hpt 9 so like you say maybe it all depends on when they are frozen. 

Martha: got everything crossed for your blood test when will you receive your result? Xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Martha  - just popped on to see how you got on but will wish you luck for the blood test instead hun      

 to you and  to DP for not being supportive! Hope he is home earlier today.  


Lxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

well peestick said BFN this morning so i hotfooted it to the clinic, i will get BT results by 5pm today as i have no bleeding and don't want to be pinning my hopes on a miracle and have to keep taking the bullets and patches if there's no need. 
i had a little cry on the way home but know there's more to come. 


x


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Martha - try to stay positive  , you said that you had bfn with ds too so it could well be the same this time. Good that you get results of BT today, no need to spend any longer waiting then. Is DP home or is there anyone else who you could talk to today or spend some time with to take your mind off it if thats at all possible?


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

bless you lorna, no i'm here with DS today... DP is not being terribly supportive, he had the option to cadge a lift with me to the tube station this morning but said he'd rather walk as he needs the exercise... useless, didn't occur to him that i might need a bit of company    he is stressed at work at the moment, he got home later than 11pm last night and came to bed around 2am as he ate late on, he's going to be late tonight and the day off he's got booked for tomorrow might be cancelled. i suppose this is the way it has to be, he is the breadwinner at the moment. he's asked me once in the whole process how i am... its been very much a solo venture this and i can't go through it again the way i feel at the moment. no frosties left, no natural cycle, i don't ovulate at all without drugs so it looks like i need to come to terms with having one child - which for many is a pipe dream so i need to be grateful for what i have. i think its harder to rationalise as this frostie was my DS's twin and in my head everything would've been so perfect. 
time will heal i know 


thank you for your kind thoughts xxx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Martha - I know how you feel, my DP works away and he has just got back after 3 weeks last night - So other than a phone call - I have been alone in this too, travelling to the clinic etc. My mum was with me for transfer. He is supportive however and I don't think I could cope if he wasn't! Unfortunately men don't have this on their mind constantly so they can switch off from it. Due to my symptoms reminding me all the time - and probably you - we have no break from it. 

I am guessing too - like my DP, he may feel a little guilty for not being there for you - in which case he avoids asking how you are in case you are not ok and he can't do anything about it from that far away. Also it would make hime feel more guilty for being away. I do know that it seems selfish, but men like to bury their heads in the sand and ignore things they can't "fix" but it doesn't mean you are not on his mind constantly. Please talk to him about it chick - tell him you just want to sound off... doesn't mean you blame him or resent him.


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Still got everything crossed for you Martha xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Marthah
Thinking of you chickxxxxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all

Just popped on to see how you go on today Marthah.  Fingers crossed for you hun      xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi everyone
Hope everyone's holding it together ok.
Marthah, thinking of youx
I've decided to test tonight when DD has gone to bed (about 7). Cross your fingers for me please. Apart from AF cramps, no symptoms,
Take care everyone
Love Babsxx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

?Got everything crossed for you Babs xx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Got everything crossed for you Babs        

Marthah - Thinking of you hun, I hope you're ok xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

today is a little better thank you... i'm still licking my wounds somewhat... just bobbed on and want to wish Babs all the       for tonight....


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

Martha -   

Babs - everything crossed here for you, hun         ! 

Ashley - you doing ok?

How is everyone else? Ang, Pickles? 

Jo - How are you feeling now? Are you going to test over the weekend?

AFM - Still bleeding, massive af cramps so not holding out much hope but we'll see. Had 24 hour stomach bug, literally 24 hours starting yesterday. Feel better now but felt like death earlier and yesterday. Was v nauseous at first, got a bit excited about it hoping it was a symptom until I felt so ill I had to go to bed   !

Love to all 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh lorna, that's doesn't sound like much fun does it    big hugs hun, let's keep hoping


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi all
Sorry no personals. Thanks to everyone for your thoughtsx
Got a very very faint line at 3 mins but it then disappeared. Probably a chem pg again. Phoned the clinic and they said to test again in the morning. Bum bullet again tonight then. I have no hope tho really.
Love Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i realise you must be cautious babs, but it could be a little miracle, will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Babs - still keeping it all crossed here for you        

xxxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there
Negative I'm afraid. 
Marthah hope you're okxxx
Sending positive thoughts for some good news,
Love Babsxxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Babs      so sorry for you. Have clinic said it is worth retesting?

I agree we need some good news, sending out the orange vibes     !

Big hug to all

L xxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Babs - I'm so sorry    Thinking of you xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone)
The clinic said to stop meds now. Don't know when AF will come as menopausal. Grief, got the hot flushes to look forward to now! It's weird I only feel about 28 (and I think I look quite young too) but the body has other ideas.....

Come on ladies, lots and lots of luck!!!!!

Love Babsxxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh babs, that's rotten, big hugs and hoping you can look to a positive future


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Martha

Thanks, I'm not sure it's hit me yet but we'll see.
How are you doing chick? Did you get any more info from the blood test? Have had everything crossed for you. 
Just hoping so much that someone gets some really good news this month. 

Love Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah my bt was negative babs, no hcg reading at all    i've spent all day from 8am turfing stuff out... so far 6 bin bags full to charity and then i've packed up 10 bags for a relative who is preggers of all the things i was saving for no2...  i've only just stopped packing and had only one meal today and one cup of tea... i've been like a mentalist, spontaneously crying. hopefully tomorrow i will crash and burn proper and then it'll all be over. 


i'm sorry i don't feel able to support anyone as i'm not that stable meself at the moment...


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi all

Martha and Babs -    this is such a hard journey isn't it.

Well I think its all over for me too. I'm still bleeding and now the its bright red. still not much but I think the meds are halting the flow and causing horrific af pains. So bad I feel sick and want to lie down except that does nothing to relieve it. I did a test this morning and it was BFN. Will do again tomorrow and will phone clinic for advice as I want to stop taking the meds and have af now to relieve the pain. Don't think I can wait til weds and seems pointless really.

I don't think its really hit me yet, I haven't cried although I have felt teary at times and yesterday had a mad blow out at DH for not apparent reason. TBH I am relieved to finally know with certainty that I will not have to go through this again, I feel blessed that I have two gorgeous boys and know that now I can dedicate myself completely to them. I know for many people in my situation this would be a dream come true. I can also start to plan ahead a bit again to do some things for me, get control over my body again and have a blimmin large glass of wine (wont' have that til weds though!). Like you, Marthah, I have been storing stuff and it will be part of the healing process for me I think to sort it out and have a good clear out.  

Good luck remaining PUPO girlies!!! We need some good news on here        !!!!!!

L xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Lorna
I'm so sorry, I really hoped the bleeding would settle and everything would be fine. Its even worse that the AF pains are so bad. I too feel really sick and the pains are going into my hips(!). I really hope the pain settles soon Lorna, maybe when you come off the meds and things get going, as it just prolongs the pain I think, 
This whole thing is so draining isn't it? I  feel I should be grateful for having the one thing people are desperate to have, and I am, more than anyone can imagine. But I can't stop thinking that when I'm gone Mia won't have any close family left. The thought of that really upsets me and it something I hadn't even thought of before I had her!
I don't think its hit me either, maybe when people ask me how it went later this week.
BTW hot flushes back with a vengence, so angry about that too.....

Sorry for the negativity everyone, I know we need a big dollop of good luck here, and I still have everything crossed for everyonexxxx

Love Babsxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all

Marthah - Don't worry about posting on here, take all the time you need, we are here if and when you want a chat.  Take care of yourself    

Babs - Sorry you are in so much pain and those horrid hot flushes too, as if you haven't had enough to deal with.  Mother nature can be so cruel    

Lorna - So sorry it seems it hasn't worked for you this time and that you are in so much pain.  I can understand that you just want to get AF over & done with. Hopefully the clinic will give you some advice tomorrow. Thinking of you    

How is everyone else? Jo? Ashley? Ang?   

AFM - Haven't really had any symptoms apart from the odd period type pains, but nothing much to speak of.  Don't know whether no symptoms is good or bad, I can just keep   

Pickles xx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Emergency help ladies? Sorry to butt in so rudely - but only just found your thread and if anyone can help with my query, it will be here. 

Due to take first load of the horrid Cyclogest torpedos tonight (FET planned for Thurs if they thaw) but unlike when I had my first TX, I have just realised Doc has put Cyclogest x 2 on my form. Do you take (well, shove up!!) the two together? Do hope someone logs on before I have to go to bed tonight!

Again - apologies for rudeness and will join in and be helpful and polite after this mini crisis - if someone can help! Thanks LOADS in advance...xxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

i was instructed to do one in the morning and one in the evening.... i did 12hours apart...


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Vix
No worries, I took(!) One cyc. pessary at night and another in the morning (laid down for 30 mins after). I can't say of that's your prescription but it seems pretty common for lots of ladies.
Gives a more even dosage over 24 hours
Hope that helps

Babsx


----------



## Vix 1 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ladies - thank you so much for coming to my aid. It makes perfect sense to take them as you say and I am now torpedo ed up and ready for bed! Don't know if you have experienced this, but I am dreading the next few days as my last experience was black depression for which I blamed the progesterone. Which is what the cyclogest is I think?  


Ah well. I've had a wonderful run with the oestrogen  i have been taking for last week or so - did you know it is linked to serotonin production? - so I guess its pay back time. Thanks again - i will check in again if ok  - and much love to all.


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Sorry Martha
I cross posted there!
Babsx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Marths, Babs And Lorna: So sorry to hear your results sending big hugs your way xxx

AFM: No symptoms of either...Well none that are out of the ordinary I have bad back and a dragging feeling in my tummy. Today was OTD that our clinic gave us. Hospital said Wednesday so will test tomo but to tell you the truth Im so scared of either result. After the ectopic I'm so nervous of every little pain and so nervous that it wil be Neg and we'll have to start all over again. Doc said if neg I can take this as 1st last of last period and have prostap again on day 21 he said I'm physically fit what about mentally!?!?!?

Hope everyone else is well

xxx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone
I have been testing early    I am 13dp2dt today and still negative. I feel sick, I have period pains a head ache and back ache. I am very emotional too.I don't believe I wil get AF while I am on the drugs? Despite how premenstrual I feel today.

I have bought some more First Response to use until OTD (Thursday) but I can't see the result changing.    it does and it is our turn. I hate telling family and friends it is negative again.
Anyway. I will let you all know OFFICIALLY on Thursday! Love and best of luck to every one else, especially testers xxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all

Just popped on quickly to see how everyone is doing. Welcome to Vix! Good luck for your cycle    

Ashley - Good luck for tomorrow hun - we need some good news on here!    

Ang - Fingers crossed your result changes as you tested too early!     

AFM - Same old, same old - no symptoms, just can't wait for Friday to come round.......

 to everyone xx

Pickles xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

Just wanted to say thank you for all your kind words - did another test yesterday BFP, I will do the final one tomorrow OTD but am fairly certain it will be BFN again. Still feel fairly ok, I'm sure it hasn't hit home yet.  Been at work the last couple of days which I think has actually helped to take my mind off it all. 

Pickles - I may not be on here tomorrow as going away to visit friends for a few days so good luck for Fri        . Got everything crossed here for you!!!

Ashley - did you test today? How did you get on?     

Ang -         for tomorrow hun!

Babs - the pain is a bit better now thanks. Still taking meds but af in full force so I think that has helped. I think it is natural to worry about LOs after we have gone - they are so vulnerable when they are little and especially if you have a close family. Poor you with hot flushes to deal with right after all this - it all seems so unfair.

Martha - hope you are bearing up ok.

Jo - how are you? 

Love to all and big hugs

xx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone - first of all a massive apology for not being around for a little while.
Martha, Babs and Lorna - so sorry and hope you are all OK and bearing up    
All the very best to Pickles, Ang and Ashley - all the very best     

Ashley, I know what you mean about being scared of either result (I am too) - a BFN would be devastating but a BFP would also raise all those fears and emotions of a repeat of your previous round.  This whole thing is just so worrying and all we can do is take it one step at a time (... easy to type, I know)  Hang on in there and try to stay positive!  If things don't work out then do make sure that you take the time you need to get ready (emotionally) for the next round.  It would be a brave step to talk to your doc about a small delay but getting yourself prepared emotionally could remove a small degree of stress associated with this whole process .... ? (But hey think positive, you may not need a next round!  )

AFM, well 2 embryos transferred on 24th June, and OTD is Saturday.  Have some stomach cramping and a bit overly emotional.  Desperately trying not to overanalyse every twinge but that is pretty hard (I can develop all sorts of symptoms after watching an episode of Holby!?!   ) and I can't really remember how I felt last time to compare.  Roll on the weekend.

Love to all x


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there

Hope everyone's ok and hanging in there. I wanted to wish you ladies lots of luck for this week.
Lorna, sorry you're having such a rough time, hope you're feeling a bit better soonxx
Pickles, MC100, LinLou, Ashley and Ang, hangs in there chicksxx

Jo, are you ok? Thinking of youxxx

Quick me news, started AF yesterday,bleeding very heavily, mortified today, tmi,flooded everywhere thank goodness was on my way home...how dignified!

Lots and lots of luck!!!!!!!

Love Babsxx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well.....bfp!!! spoke to my consultant he said he obviously can't rule everything out but said so far just sounds like a perfectly ongoing pregnancy so so happy still in shock. I have to phone tomo at 8 to book in a scan for 3 weeks time. I asked if I should keep testing every day. He said no need as I had a lovely strong positive yippee please let this be it. Third time lucky!!!! 

Good luck to everyone else in waiting!!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fab news Ashley!!!!!!!

Bet you can't believe it! Put the peesticks down! Let us know how your scan goes!

Love Babsxx


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks Hun it feels like in dreaming, keep running to the toilet to check doing my head in lol my nerves are on edge!! Off to bed now I'm shattered can't believe it ao happy!!!! Praying scan goes well!!! Xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mahoosive congratulations Ashley, i am SOOOOOO pleased for you


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ashley - Many congratulations!!


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations Ashley - that is fantastic news!  So pleased for you!!!


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow Ashley!! Many, many congratulations to you!!      That is just fantastic news!!


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Babs - Sorry AF is being nasty to you   Hope you start to feel better soon xx

Marthah & Lorna - Thinking of you.  Hope you are both ok xx

Jo - How are you?

MC100 - I'm glad you are ok.  Good luck for Saturday   

Ang - Good luck for tomorrow   

AFM - I'm starting to really stress now.  Have had a 'heavy' feeling in my tummy all day, kinda feels like AF is on it's way.  Was s'posed to be off work tomorrow, but am now going in as they are so short staffed, probably a good job as I would have been very likely to test a day early if I was at home   .  Feeling very sad today, but trying to put on a positive face for DH as he worries so much about me. 

Pickles xx


----------



## ang122 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Everyone
It's another BFN for us. WIll try again as soon as the clinic says we can.

Good luck to the rest of you XX


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

So sorry Ang.  You take care of yourself    xx


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Elo everyone, 

Well as you might have guessed due to me being AWOL for a fews days..... we've had a BFN   


I tested on Wed afternoon, got a bfn, felt sorry for meself so went out and traded in my mini cooper convertable and bought new ford focus that night.....Thur tested again got the same result....felt sorry for myself so cancelled the car cos I'd miss the mini and wasn't ready for a family car lol.....tested again on Friday morn.....decided I really wanted a new car so bought a different new focus fri night.....tested again on Sat morn had a major strop/break down so, honestly cancelled the car again and bought a 3rd different focus from a differnt dealer.....which I pick up tomorrow night.....DH says I'm not allowed to cancel any more cars  !! 

Had bloods on Monday which confirmed my 4 home test results, I have been a sniveling wreck and I really have not stopped crying for days now.  I really wanted to be the one who gets a BFP on her first ET/FET...but hay hoo its not meant to be so onwards and upwards now.

I can try again after my next AF (not the one I just started today which by the way is a bloomin killer  , I'm in flamin agony right now  ) the nurse said that with 19 embies left that I will fingers crossed get a BFP surley out of that lot!!  So I suppose I should be very greatful that I have got sooo many left and am lucky enough to keep trying for now.


Sorry for all the other BFN babs, martha, ang, Lorna        congrats to Ashley  , plus fingers crossed to everyone else going through this crazy roller coaster pickles, mc, sorry if i've missed anyone out   .



TTFN

Jo xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Ang
So sorry to hear your news,
Look after yourself,
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Jo
Sorry it's been such a rough time, I'm alo battling with the rotten AF, feeling horrible and in pain.
Its good tho that you've got lots of lovely embryos to try with, you've got an excellent chance.....
Look after yourself and enjoy that car!
Love Babsxxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi All

Sorry to hear your news Jo    I hope your crazy car buying is helping!   

Well, stayed in bed as long as I could this morning trying to put off the testing as I knew in my heart AF is on it's way.  I am sad to say it's a BFN for us too. I've had a good old cry and now just feel numb.  I had been so positive until 2 days ago. Hopefully going to have a day in the sunshine with my wonderful DH to take our minds off it. 

Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
So so sorry about your bfn. This whole thing is a nightmare I know. Are you able to take it easy today? Everyone's in my thoughts, hoping we all feel better soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
So so sorry about your bfn. This whole thing is a nightmare I know. Are you able to take it easy today? Everyone's in my thoughts, hoping we all feel better soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
So so sorry about your bfn. This whole thing is a nightmare I know. Are you able to take it easy today? Everyone's in my thoughts, hoping we all feel better soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
So so sorry about your bfn. This whole thing is a nightmare I know. Are you able to take it easy today? Everyone's in my thoughts, hoping we all feel better soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
So so sorry about your bfn. This whole thing is a nightmare I know. Are you able to take it easy today? Everyone's in my thoughts, hoping we all feel better soon
Love Babsxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

MC100 wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow!
Love Babsxx
Ps sorry for multiple posts just now, it said not posted so I kept trying and they all got through after all!


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

Pickles       So sorry for your news hun, hope your ok and not too  .

Take care.

Jo

x


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Jo, Ang and Pickles - so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you all    

Thanks for the best wishes Babs - to be honest, I am a bag of nerves and have no idea what to think at the mo.  Was really positive until I started to 'spot' (TMI) on Wednesday evening.  Cried for most of the evening as was convinced AF was on its way and it was all over.  Not much since though which could be a good sign or it could just be the drugs delaying the inevitable?  Just so worried that even if it is a positive, that I'll end up on the same course last time - ie. for a long drawn out mc  
Although our IVF journey has been much shorter than many of you, DH and I just don't think we could go through this again (no frosties in storage - they don't seem to survive thaw at all well, so we've used them all up through 2 x FET, and I had OHSS last time so producing some more won't necessarily be straight forward).  
Just so nervous and confused.  

M x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

so sorry to all those who got bfns       to you all

ashley - congrats honey xx

afm - had fet weds 2 embies replaced 8 cell and 7 cell otd not for 17 days will i hold out til then??
feeling ok at moment and just trying to saty focused and   

L xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

Massive congratulations to Ashley     !! Well done, u! 

Linlou - Good luck        

Big hug   and sorry to Pickles, Jo, Ang. What a horrendous process this is. Hopefully you're all being kind to yourselves.

Babsand Martha - hope you're both ok.

AFM - Im away from home at the moment with relatives trying to take my mind off it all! AF has been horrendous which explains why I was feeling so crap all last week. The pain has more or less subsided now I have stopped all meds (can't say I miss them). I still feel worryingly ok - does anyone know if this could be caused by the meds? Worried that I may now begin to slip into a deep depression having stopped taking them?

Anyway, big hugs again to everyone and huge thank yous for sharing this journey with me and being so supportive   

L xxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thank you for all your kind words. It really does help to speak with other people going through the same thing.  One minute I think I am coping, the next I am in flood of tears again.  Me & DH seem to be taking it in turns to have a blub!    Had a lovely day on the Kent coast today which I think did us the world of good, rather than moping about indoors on a lovely sunny day. 


I know I am clutching a straws, but did anyone else carry on any medication after a 14 day BFN and test again a few days later?  I have had the odd period pain today, but that's all.  I spoke to my clinic & they said if it was going to be positive it would show by now, but you do see the odd story on here about people getting BFNs but then a BFP a few days later.  Wondered whether to carry on with Cyclogest for a few days & then retest.....or am I just dragging out the agony?  


MC100 - Good luck for tomorrow     


LinLou - Congrats on ET. Good luck     


Hugs to all   


Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

Pickles- feel so sorry for u hunm, it stinks :-(  I was in the same pos as u are in so I whizzed down for a blood test to make sure, didn't want more uncertainty 

Will post properly soon ladies I feel rotten not being around for u, I do feel a bit better but it's hard going I'll be honest. In Manchester at the mo staying with folks- they know mothng so I can pretend all s normal for a few days at least 

Big hugs to u all... Havnt stopped thnking about u all xxx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
Sorry I can't help, I tested 17 dpt with bfn but I've also read the occasional account of someone being neg on day 14 and pos on day 16. I think Martha said she was neg for a while before it eventually showed up pos. But I know that's unusual so its a really difficult one.

We went for our review appt today and decided to go ahead again with fet after using hrt to bring on a withdrawal bleed. He's going to change the protocol so that there's no down regging, straight to taking oestrogen with aspirin, steroids and perhaps something else. Have also decided to let the embryo go to 3 days.
Failing all that were going to go onto the egg share programme and will go on the waiting list at the same time as the fet treatment. I'm not going to give up!
Babsxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for your advice Babs.  I know I am totally clutching at straws but you can't help thinking 'what if' when you stop all the meds!  Not sure where I'd get the blood test done - did you have to go to GP or hospital? Do you have to pay for it? 

I'm glad you have got your next steps sorted, that must help with your recovery.  Enjoy your time at your folks place, probably just what you need! 

Pickles xx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Just a quick update to let you know that I got a BFP this morning - very surprised ('cos still feel quite PMT-ish) but pleased.  Another week wait for the repeat home test ... one step at a time.
M


----------



## cheeky monkey (Oct 23, 2005)

mc -


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Fantastic news MC!

Got everything crossed for your next test - try to relax now if you can!

Let us know how it goes

Love Babsxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

mc - woo hoo fantastic news very happy for you xxx

afm - slight twinges low down in groin and back ache but only 3 days since et think maybe im over analysing already     necer guna get thru 17 days til otd!!!!


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

MC100 -         Many congratulations to you.  Good luck for your test next week. Keep us posted. 

Lin Lou - I know what you mean about over analysing. Just try to keep chilled!   

 to everyone else! 

AFM - Did another test this morning and still a BFN so have stopped all meds & have a lovely bottle of white wine chilling in the fridge.....Got to look at the positives of this or else you'd go   

Pickles xx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

mc100 - that is such fabulous news, has brightened my day    well done you, and rest easy like the other girls said xxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to ask - did you find you had the period from hell after BFN?  I've just left work early cos I am in so much pain I couldn't think straight and felt like an emotional wreck!  Had period pains since last Thursday, but only started bleeding today.  Have been taking paracetamol today but has been useless.  I am waiting for my Doctor to get back to me as he used to give me some prescription pain killers over the years I have suffered with bad periods, hoping I can get something like that.  Any tips?!

I hope you are all well 

Pickles xx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hi Pickles
Not sure if this helps, but I remember that when I had my m/c it was just the worst period pain I had ever experienced.  Then the docs gave me codeine then (I wanted max strength ibuprofen as that is a muscle relaxant as well as painkiller, but wasn't allowed because they did not know if baby still there etc).  Don't recall it numbing all the pain, but I was so spaced out on it, that I did (somehow) get short snaps of sleep which helped alleviate some of the misery.  So if you have either codeine or ibuprofen, it could be worth a shot?
Hope you feel better soon!
M xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles
I'm afraid it's quite common as we've developed really thick linings that our bodies are now working really hard to get rid off. The hormones we were taking also relaxed the womb so now it's gone into overdrive to shed the endometrium. My pain was awful, with pain actually going into my hip - horrendous. I also couldn't contain the bleeding and bled through my trousers as I was getting into the car after work on the fourth day of my AF. The only thing that helped was hot baths, co-codamol. 
So sorry its such a rough time Pickles. I'd say tho that if you're still in that much pain in a couple of days I'd see your GP. 
This whole thing is horrible. For the first time today I've started to cry, can't stop and have stayed in bed (absolutely not like nme at all).
Look after yourelf Pickles,
Love Babsxx


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks MC & Babs.  It makes complete sense that it will be painful & heavy really, doesn't it! It just shocked me how quickly the pain got worse and worse, literally within hours.  I spoke to my GP receptionist and he has given me the prescription painkillers I have taken on and off over years because of awful periods (Mefenamic Acid) I have just sat and read the leaflet with them (after taking one) and one of the warnings says 'This may make it more difficult for you to become pregnant'  Slightly worrying!!

Sorry you are feeling so down Babs.  It sometimes makes you feel better after a good cry, so just take care of yourself and do whatever you need to do. 

Pickles xx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

mc - huge congratulations!    You must be so excited! 

Pickles - sorry to hear about your pain. Mine was awful too - I used a hot water bottle which helped a bit. Like you, paracetamol and ibuprofen did nothng to help. Hope you feel better soon   

Babs - glad you have got a plan of action and are not going to give up. 

Marthah - hope your few days away are helping. 

I am feeling quite down about it all now - think it's just hitting home that I will never be pregnant again. I know I am lucky to have my 2 wonderful ds but I still can't help feeling disappointed that I will not have another baby, angry at how unfair it all is and at myself for not starting down this road sooner, and just sad that I am getting older. Generally feeling quite sorry for myself   . I know I can't go through it again - we haven't got the money and I don't want to put us all through al that uncertainty again. Its just so blimmin hard to let go of it.

hello to everyone else   

L xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

otd is 17 days after fet this seems a long way off everyon eelse seems to have around 14 days, i had 3 day fet when do you think it safe to test, i know iknow i have been given a date by hospital just nto sure i can wait


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Linlou - it's such a long wait isn't it?   But I think it is equivalent to what I and quite a few others here had to wait so think it is pretty standard (I had day 2 transfer and had to wait to day 18 to test).  
However, whether you test early or not is a personal decision and also could depend on the testing kit you use.  My clinic gave us peesticks with just +ve or -ve (no blood tests as I am an NHS patient with them), but because of our previous m/c at the last minute I invested in the digital ones with a conception inidicator (so I could see (if positive) that the HCG was rising the right amount) - on my OTD that showed 2-3 weeks since conception.  So I guess I could have tested sooner ...?  But, as many people here, I was worried that testing early could mean a false negative and bring all the unnecessary heartache that causes so I hung on (only just!!) til OTD.

Lornalou - so sorry to hear that you are feeling so down.    I really hope that you get the support and comfort you need to move on from all of this ... somehow.  Just before my OTD I was 100% convinced that it hadn't worked for us, and that we would not be able to try again. I was just devasted so I started to look at other discussion threads in Fertility Friends - saw some where the ladies recommended particular (7-step, I think) programmes to come to terms with the treatment, grieving it and positive ways to then move on.  May not be for everyone and only when you think you are ready, but it may be worth checking out?  What you are feeling is horrible and I think everyone here can recognise what you say in themselves at various stages of these journeys. Massive  

AFM - well all week I have been on what can only be described as 'knicker watch'.    Last time I started to bleed on day 25 and m/c about 10 days later.    I have had a small amount of spotting all week but nothing too major (yet) - day 25 this time is at the weekend.  I really want to enjoy being pg, but at this stage so worried that it will all be ripped away at any stage.  Tomorrow I will have a sneaky re-test to see if the conception indicator has moved up to 3+.  If it hasn't then I might call clinic and ask if I can have blood test to check HCG levels are OK.  If  they won't then I'll try with my GP.

 to everyone else.  
M


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

just changed my profile name - realised my initials (MC) are just rubbish considering what I am dreading most in the world.  Probably won't make any difference,  but felt I needed to change ... so MC100 is now Melanie100 (nice to meet you all again!  )
M


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks mel, im guna hold off til day 14 atthe ealiest and maybe get a high tech test!!!! the wait is killing me try to stay    but feel i may be over analysing things and risk going    by day 17!!!!


----------



## ashley1206 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey linlou, I know every clinic is different I had two blast day six fet and was able to test 8 days later. I got my bfp and I'm waiting on my scan my first responses have been getting darker and clear blue says 3+ weeks so praying this is finally our turn. We have a scan booked for 31st july and I'll be 7+5wks by then. 

Lornalou: so sorry to hear you are feeling down sending big hugs ur way xxx

Melanie: huge congrats on your bfp I am currently on the same mission 'knicker watch' it's driving me mad I had a little brown spotting last Wednesday which was 9 days past et so hoping that was implantation my cb hpt is going up ao praying all is well. Xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ashley - thats great news hun    guna hang on til day 14 and then hopefully wil be able to last the last few dyas but def not testing before day 14 post tx. all the best 

L xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi there
I don't know if anyone's still out there but needed to post. Sorry for me being so quiet but its been a terrible time. Myself and DH have decided to separate today. Once we sell the house we'll be going our own ways. So shocked with disbelief but underneath it's the right thing to do (long story). I've been divorced before but didn't have a child so I'm so scared that this will be a devastating event for my DD. She's only two and a half but what will it do to her? I have to put her first and while I think she would be negatively affected if we stay together, I'm terrified of the effect this will have on her. Sorry this is so negative. Does anyone have any similar experiences or wise words?
Take care all
Love Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

hi babs - i'm so sorry to hear your news. that's so sad for all concerned.
  
i just wonder though how long its been for the medications you've been on to come out of your system and how soon after treatment it is to make this decision. i still feel like i'm getting back to normal and have been noticably more irritable at home with my DP. we are working things out but there was a time a week or so ago when i wasn't feeling too confident about our future.
its this by mutual agreement your split?
would your DH consider joining you in some counselling - my clinic offers free aftercare counselling for unsuccessful treatment and it might be that he needs to understand more how you feel about what has been happening with your body/temperament... it might still have the same result for your marriage but maybe you will be able to part on slightly more understanding terms, for the sake of your DD. 


this whole process is such a strain on all our relationships, my heart goes out to you


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all - yes still here, keeping an eye on the updates. 
  
  Babs I'm so sorry to hear that you and your DH have decided to part.  It  must be so hard to cope with this as well as treatment.  I really feel  for you     Like Marthah has  said the meds must be playing a part, but I suppose only you know if  this is the right thing, doesn't make it less scary though I know.  I am  sure you DD will be fine, kids are very resilient. 
  
  I think there are still a few of us checking the posts, so feel free to  come on here to vent, cry, scream etc if you feel you need to! Take care of yourself xxx
  
  Linlou - I was on the May thread earlier and noticed Shelly was asking how you are doing.  Hope you are ok. 

Love
Pickles xx


----------



## babs68 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi Pickles and Marthah
Thank you so much for your kind words. Sadly it is the end for us, we've been going to Relate for quite a while but it hasn't helped. I thought (cliche I know) that maybe if fet had been successful we'd get through but I know that's not the case. Things came to a head at the weekend (won't go into details) but I realised the Mia can't be happy growing up in this situation. Really scared terrified in fact. Worried about husband as he's not handling it at all well. Worried also that Mia will be devastated but what's the alternative? Can't allow her to be affected anymore.
Need to sell the house asap (having to live together until then) so that the pressure can settle down.
I will get through it, others with kids do, but feel sick with worry.....
Thanks for all your support,
Still thinking of everyone,
Love Babsxx


----------



## marthah (Apr 7, 2008)

oh hun i really feel for you      nobody wants this for themselves or their child... but if you can, imagine a year in the future and how much better you will feel without the constant discord, try to focus on that if  you can xxx


hope you have some good friends around you to give you a big cuddle


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh Babs it sounds like you and your DH have given it your best and know you are making the right decision for all of you.  I hope everything gets sorted for you quickly.  

Thinking of you   xxx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Babs - so sorry to hear your news.  Good luck and I really hope that everything works out for the better for you all.  
 to everyone else.  Hope that you are all well.

A quick update from me - well, it's all been a bit up and down (currently 'up'-ish).  I had my BFP on day 18 (with some spotting) but then on day 24 started to bleed (bright fresh stuff - tmi).  Terrified that carbon-copy of last tx, so insisted on blood tests to measure and monitor HCG - day 25 it was 21,000 and day 29 (today) is 38,000.  Docs are happy with the rate of the rise so now booked in for a scan on day 36 (next Wednesday).  

However, last time each test came back positive and encouraging but with bleeding on and off - baby was lost on day 34 then, so worried that  I won't even make our scan date this time.  However, I am feeling pretty rough with nausea most of the day, an overly heightened sense of smell (with the smell of most things making me feel sick!) and constant tiredness.  Trying to take all that as a positive, but just feel so dreadful all the time ... 

I really want this all to work (obviously) but because I almost convinced myself so early on that it wouldn't, and have been feeling so unwell that I have even found myself just thinking that if this is going to be a m/c then let's just get on with it.  How crazy is that??  Hoping it is just the hormones that are making me think such stupid things.  Really wanted baby (ies) to be fine and to be a family, but even getting to the 'safety' of 12 week feels so so far away.  

Off to suck on an ice cube now in the hope it will refresh but won't make me feel sick! 
M


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi All

Babs - so sorry to hear your news   . Sounds like this has been on the cards for a while for you although that doesn't make it any easier. I was on my own with DS1 until I met DH when he was 4. I wasn't with DP when he was born as he didn't want DS and it caused us to break up. Long story, won't bore you with details. Anyway, it was tough, but I did it and you can too if that is what you really want. I agree with you that staying together when you aren't happy is not good for DD but also agree with Martha thatbeing on good terms with DH will make lifeeasier, esp for DS. I can pm you or you me if you want. Have you got friends and family close by?

Mel - I had bleeding most of way through pg with DS2, it was caused by cervix they thought although never certain. It was terrifying. In the end I was signed off work until I was 25 wks. It really helped if I just relaxed and did nothing. What do you do for work? Do as little as possible and maybe go and see your doctor to get signed off work. Whatever happens, you sound like you are really going through it and probably need the time off.    The sickness etc is a great sign that there is a little fighter or 2 in there! Have you tried nairns ginger oatmeal biscuits for the nausea? Or ginger herbal tea? Are you still bleeding? Really feel for you, got everything crossed here        . 

Lxxxx


----------



## lornalou (Apr 29, 2008)

Almost forgot, Linlou - hows it going? Have you resisted the pee sticks      ?


----------



## Sonia12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello everyone,
I have been following the FF forums but this is my first post. I am currently 3days post d5 FET on the 2WW and going CRAZY!!! had terrible OHSS in Dec and felt dreadful but no symptoms at all this time (except sore bottoms from the gestone injections). I just don't know what to make of it. My official date to test is on 4th Aug but not sure I can wait that long. 
Mel - when did you first started having sickness symptoms? Try and be positive....


----------



## Sonia12 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mel - not sure if this will make you feel any better but 2 of my friends had bleeding all the way through pregnancy. You just have to take it easy, try and take some time off work and put your feet up until they hear the baby's heart at least. I had no symptoms at all last time to suggest that something was wrong with the babies, it was a total shock when we found out that I had missed MC (we even had chosen the pushchair). I am terrifiedto death this time. Even if it is BFP, I will not relax until the baby is born...


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi ladies, just wondered if any of you are still about & what you are up to?  

Just having a little look through FF after a break, feeling sad as my DH is not sure he can cope with the trauma of another cycle.  Trying to take some time out & give him space as he has alot of other things going on at the mo, but it is so hard as the old body clock is ticking louder & louder! 

How are you all?  

Pickles xx


----------



## melanie100 (May 23, 2010)

Hi Pickles,

I'm still here.  Sorry to hear that you are feeling sad and facing that tough choice on whether to quit or try again.  It's all pretty tough and I can fully understand the argument from both sides.  Having some time out may not be a bad thing though - enjoy being a couple for a while, get some energy back and you may both feel up to trying it all again.  IVF is pretty full on and can take over everything - if you can use this time out to recapture/reinforce everything positive you have in your life with your DH you need to feel united in your decision and future.  Whatever you decide, good luck and be happy.

As for me, well it's been pretty traumatic - we got a BFP and were delighted but nervous.  By the time of my day 25 test I started to spot and worry that we would miscarry as we had before, but everything settled down.  At 8 weeks I then bled again but scan showed strong heartbeat and we could even see our baby's arms and legs developing.  I was on constant knicker watch and took nothing for granted.  The spotting stopped at 10 weeks, we started to get more hopeful and we had our scheduled 'first official' scan on Monday 6th Sept (12+6). Our world fell apart that afternoon as we discovered that our baby, although alive, had a fatal abnormality.  We faced a choice of going full term knowing that he would die during labour or within seconds of being born, or to terminate the pregnancy.  On Friday 10th we delivered our little baby boy and next Thursday will be his funeral.
The emotional trauma has not been helped by all of the physical after effects - my body thinks it has delivered a baby so I started to produce milk (thankfully going now), and for a couple of days after the delivery I actually wondered around the house almost looking for 'something' (my head knew there was no baby, but my body/hormones wanted to find him).  Not all of the placenta was delivered either, so I started to haemorrhage when I was out shopping for a tiny blanket to wrap him in just a couple of days later (all so grim).  A week of antibiotics didn't help with that, so this week I was rushed back into hospital for an emergency D&C (was really haemorrhaging everywhere this time so they could not send me away).  Then to cap it all, I logged on to my work email today and another close colleague has announced she is pregnant - her twins will be born about the time my little boy would have been and everyday I will have a reminder of how close we came.  Another close colleague is about to have her baby boy, and that will be just 6 weeks after the due date for our first miscarriage.  When I read the email this morning, I just went back to bed, didn't cry but just stared at the wall and only got up at 2:30pm (so not me at all - I am worried that I am going a little crazy, but just can't see a time when all of this misery will end).  I don't know how to feel, how to cope, whether to be angry or sad.  I know we can't decide on whether we do any more cycles as it is just too soon and that a time-out is what we need too - so I do know how tough it is to face that too. Hopefully sometime soon, each day will get a little better/easier.
Bet you are sorry you asked now?  Sorry to just gush all of that out, but think I actually needed to write that all down.

Take your time with your decision and good luck with whatever you decide
M
x


----------



## Pickles100 (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh Melanie how awful for you both.  When you are having your treatment your whole goal is getting that BFP, it's terrible that you have that positive high then to be followed by such a traumatic experience.  My heart goes out to you.  Obviously there is nothing I can say that will make you feel better, I just hope it helped a little to put it all down in writing. I will be thinking of you on Thursday.  Just take some time out to grieve and build your strength up again xx

I know what you mean about colleagues being pregnant etc.  We know 2 other people who started fertility treatment after us & both are pregnant, which is fantastic news, but just very, very hard to cope with when you feel so low yourself.  No-one can understand how it makes you feel unless you have gone through it. 

Feel free to shout, vent, cry etc etc on here, I find it helps! 

Take care of yourself

Pickles x


----------

